# GoofyGoat's Wait is over! We're done!



## GoofyGoat

Well, Here's my waiting thread finally! Getting time to sit down has been in short supply lately. We were hit with an EF-1 Tornado last Friday and I've been busy getting things back in shape. We were very fortunate not to get horrible damage just some fences and roofing repairs, Anyway...
This is Merlin, the girls Stud muffin.. He's a registered polled Nigerian Dwarf and this is his first time siring kids.









This is Sybil She's due either Feb 17th or the 23rd (possible 5 day heat)
















Next up is Tonks, (FF) She is also due on the 23rd
















Then it'll be Luna's turn (FF)she's due March 8th
















Fleur will be close on Luna's heels she's due March 9th
















I'll have two more does due in March but my post got too big, only 10 allowed so I'll add them in next post


----------



## GoofyGoat

Next is Lily she's a FF too. She's due March 13th
















Next is Andromeda, We didn't want her bred since she kidded trips a year ago tomorrow but Merlin escaped twice breaking through 2 chain link fences to get her so this will be her last kidding. We will be retiring her to live out her days fat, sassy and spoiled rotten!







And here are her trips Minerva, Ginny and Albus (happy 1 year birthday... you brats)







She's due either March 24th or April 9th
Andromeda is Tonk's momma... so it's going to be exciting having Drom, Tonks, the triplets and Tonks kids all on our little farm.


----------



## SandyNubians

Hooray! It's finally here. 

Tornados scare me! I'm not scared of much, but I can't even imagine what it's like to go through one(or many!) So glad to hear everyone is safe, and it didn't do too much damage.

Just over 4 weeks before you have cute lil bouncy kids on the ground! Poor andromeda, she will be alright. If only she knew this is the last time. Treat, pets, and love are the only thing she needs to worry about once these new little ones are born and weaned!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness...those trip baby pictures:inlove::inlove::inlove:..wish I could just smuggle them! Ohhh all those Minies Me's are adorable! Cant wait to see all the amazing babies...
Oh No thats about 50 days away:imok:
Nooooooooooooo mg:


----------



## GoofyGoat

TThanks  they're big babies now ..I really need to get new pics. Here's Minerva though


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She is STILL ADORABLE!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> She is STILL ADORABLE!


Aw, Thanks, she was the first baby born on our new farm. Her brother and sister are adorable too but my daughter claimed them. Minerva is MY little baby and she KNOWS she's spoiled and has the cute head tilt down pat to get away with just about anything. Lol.


----------



## Jubillee

Bebebebebe tiiiiiime!!! Ahhhh. I'm starting to get a little antsy, I'm ready for round 2 here LOL. I'll have to keep up with all the Feb kiddings to keep me busy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im almost finished with my kiddings. Its gonna be GREAT watching you guys kidds! Its just as much fun to watch!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> Bebebebebe tiiiiiime!!! Ahhhh. I'm starting to get a little antsy, I'm ready for round 2 here LOL. I'll have to keep up with all the Feb kiddings to keep me busy!


Some of your girls are due the same time as mine if I remember right so we'll be stalking each other LOL


----------



## Jubillee

GoofyGoat said:


> Some of your girls are due the same time as mine if I remember right so we'll be stalking each other LOL


Yea but you have a lot more before then LOL. Mine are all Mar 7,8,9


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> Yea but you have a lot more before then LOL. Mine are all Mar 7,8,9


Yep, I have two before and two after you if everyone goes on their due date but we'll have a few popping at the same time.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im almost finished with my kiddings. Its gonna be GREAT watching you guys kidds! Its just as much fun to watch!


Oh I agree, I'm stalking your thread daily


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nothing like G.O.A.T. KIDDING COMPETITION!:groupwelcome:
Let the GAMES BEGIIN!!!!:happygoat::happygoat::goatkiss::happygoat::lolgoat::lolgoat::lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats

Love those trips, they are so cute.


----------



## Feira426

GoofyGoat said:


> Well, Here's my waiting thread finally! Getting time to sit down has been in short supply lately. We were hit with an EF-1 Tornado last Friday and I've been busy getting things back in shape. We were very fortunate not to get horrible damage just some fences and roofing repairs, Anyway...
> This is Merlin, the girls Stud muffin.. He's a registered polled Nigerian Dwarf and this is his first time siring kids.
> View attachment 169467
> 
> 
> This is Sybil She's due either Feb 17th or the 23rd (possible 5 day heat)
> View attachment 169469
> View attachment 169471
> 
> 
> Next up is Tonks, (FF) She is also due on the 23rd
> View attachment 169473
> View attachment 169475
> 
> 
> Then it'll be Luna's turn (FF)she's due March 8th
> View attachment 169477
> View attachment 169479
> 
> 
> Fleur will be close on Luna's heels she's due March 9th
> View attachment 169481
> View attachment 169483
> 
> 
> I'll have two more does due in March but my post got too big, only 10 allowed so I'll add them in next post


Do I detect a fellow Harry Potter fan? Lol.

How exciting. And those triplets are TOO CUTE. Goodness. Hope everything goes smoothly and you get lots of doelings!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Feira426 said:


> Do I detect a fellow Harry Potter fan? Lol.
> 
> How exciting. And those triplets are TOO CUTE. Goodness. Hope everything goes smoothly and you get lots of doelings!


How could you tell lol 
To round out my herd I also have Sirius, Remus,Hagrid, and Alastor Moody. If you didn't know..according to cannon,Merlin was a Slytherin. Andromeda Black Tonks was Nymphadora Tonks mom in the books and in our herd she is our Tonks Biological mom too.

Thanks for the pink thoughts


----------



## Feira426

GoofyGoat said:


> How could you tell lol
> To round out my herd I also have Sirius, Remus,Hagrid, and Alastor Moody. If you didn't know..according to cannon,Merlin was a Slytherin.
> 
> Thanks for the pink thoughts


I love it!!


----------



## Feira426

GoofyGoat said:


> How could you tell lol
> To round out my herd I also have Sirius, Remus,Hagrid, and Alastor Moody. If you didn't know..according to cannon,Merlin was a Slytherin.
> 
> Thanks for the pink thoughts


Can I ask who you use when you need a vet? I only know of one in our area, and they're really not very close by and didn't seem too eager to make a farm call to my place when I asked.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Feira426 said:


> Can I ask who you use when you need a vet? I only know of one in our area, and they're really not very close by and didn't seem too eager to make a farm call to my place when I asked.


There actually are a few.
Alvarado Vet clinic on Hwy 67 is pretty good, I mainly use them but I take my goats in to them for the most part. Dr Camp and Dr Rook have private practices and do farm calls but I've not used them that way.


----------



## Kristendanae

I love your potter themed names! I have a Hermione. Such beautiful girls! Happy kidding!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Kristendanae said:


> I love your potter themed names! I have a Hermione. Such beautiful girls! Happy kidding!


Thank you


----------



## Feira426

GoofyGoat said:


> There actually are a few.
> Alvarado Vet clinic on Hwy 67 is pretty good, I mainly use them but I take my goats in to them for the most part. Dr Camp and Dr Rook have private practices and do farm calls but I've not used them that way.


Alvarado was the one I went to when I had my first emergency, but later when I asked about a farm call during my first kidding they wanted me to bring her in, and she was in active labor already, so I didn't want to do that.

I will look up Dr. Camp and Dr. Rook. Thanks!


----------



## Feira426

Any signs of labor from Sybil yet?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sybil isn't due until Feb. 17 so still a month to go. She's getting pretty wide though.


----------



## Feira426

Oh - whoops. I read January 17. Facepalm.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

following!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok Gg..how are.my Hogwarts mini mes doing today? All good. Still waddling? Any more poofy movements? Loose ligs? Bigger udder??? Cmon...dont be quiet now....we need to know! :ahh:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok Gg..how are.my Hogwarts mini mes doing today? All good. Still waddling? Any more poofy movements? Loose ligs? Bigger udder??? Cmon...dont be quiet now....we need to know! :ahh:


Actually...they're the same as yesterday only more ornery....
Today was the first dry sunny day in a while so they got turned out with the wethers and spent the day bashing heads and posturing for the best place off the ground to sunbathe. They all thought the soggy mushy ground would suck them into the void so they were hopping from wire spool to platform to spool. Seeing their extra wide bodies trying to do it was rather amusing though.
Thanks for asking 
I'm sort of funny though I don't worry too much until they're about 10 days awayfrom Kidding then I go into full goat mom mode checking them watching extra closely and ripping my hair out 

Edit: I'll try to get more recent pics than the older ones I showed in my first post and update tomorrow or Monday


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..I enjoy the comical waddleing of my does pre due date. How they try to squeeze through that half opened gate...lol lol..oh..and the stumbling around...lol lol. They are just cute! 
Im glad to hear they are good. 
And I understand the GOAT MOM MADNESS disease. I have 1 left to kidd. I still look at her backend more than her face...lol 
All the other moms are busy with kidds. So Chevy and I sit and watch them run around catching kids. Soon Ill be sitting by myself watching her with all the other moms!


----------



## Sfgwife

Dry sunny day..... 

I think i hate you just a little right now! (blush)(headsmash)

Dry AND sunny.... what IS that?!?!?!!
It was cold here all day and you know how that was lol! Then it got crazy cold fast and started rainin again. Ugh! I am SO over this crazy winter now! Give me cold and snow even ice... but this rain... done!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Dry sunny day.....
> 
> I think i hate you just a little right now! (blush)(headsmash)
> 
> Dry AND sunny.... what IS that?!?!?!!
> It was cold here all day and you know how that was lol! Then it got crazy cold fast and started rainin again. Ugh! I am SO over this crazy winter now! Give me cold and snow even ice... but this rain... done!


That's the weather we just got rid of. My sisters in SC and said the same thing! It's horrid..hot, then wet, then hot, then severe storms, then cold and ...finally sun until Wednesday and then we start the mess all over..YUCK!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey..I enjoy the comical waddleing of my does pre due date. How they try to squeeze through that half opened gate...lol lol..oh..and the stumbling around...lol lol. They are just cute!
> Im glad to hear they are good.
> And I understand the GOAT MOM MADNESS disease. I have 1 left to kidd. I still look at her backend more than her face...lol
> All the other moms are busy with kidds. So Chevy and I sit and watch them run around catching kids. Soon Ill be sitting by myself watching her with all the other moms!


When's Chevy due? It's not too far off...you can get some nigi babies to snuggle they house break really easy and never get too big. I happen to know someone who will have a whole mess of them soon lol


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> That's the weather we just got rid of. My sisters in SC and said the same thing! It's horrid..hot, then wet, then hot, then severe storms, then cold and ...finally sun until Wednesday and then we start the mess all over..YUCK!


It is just so dumb! And if it keeps up like this the bugs are going to be horrid this year. . We need the cold cold for a while to kill off all those dumb eggs lol!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> It is just so dumb! And if it keeps up like this the bugs are going to be horrid this year. . We need the cold cold for a while to kill off all those dumb eggs lol!


Isn't that the truth! I could have sworn I saw some mosquitos today...I hate those things almost as much as chiggers.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

GoofyGoat said:


> When's Chevy due? It's not too far off...you can get some nigi babies to snuggle they house break really easy and never get too big. I happen to know someone who will have a whole mess of them soon lol


My Hubby would Kill me. You should see him when my first batch of 8..come running up to me..with the newer 4 crhing in the background. They want out of the birthing area to play with the older kidds,! He says ..we started with 8...now 30???? Really?????:bonk:
Then I remind him about Chevy is due...maybe 32...33.....34...then I walk off:clever:!
Chevy is due from now till Feb 5th. Im not exactly sure. I thought she was bred..when Titan showed me she wasnt...ops2:
So...i was thinking 2 weeks after Buttercup delivered. That would be next week. So...shes my mystery doe. Lol


----------



## Jessica84

There’s your girls! I’m not sure how I’ve been missing your post :/ your girls are so beautiful and healthy looking. You sure are going to have some stinking cute babies hit the ground soon


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> There's your girls! I'm not sure how I've been missing your post :/ your girls are so beautiful and healthy looking. You sure are going to have some stinking cute babies hit the ground soon


Aw, thanks! One more month....


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Isn't that the truth! I could have sworn I saw some mosquitos today...I hate those things almost as much as chiggers.


We DID have skeeter a few weeks ago. . I have had house flies recently too! Ugh!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> We DID have skeeter a few weeks ago. . I have had house flies recently too! Ugh!


We had a hard frost today but it didn't kill the flys here either


----------



## GoofyGoat

Tried to get pics today...nobody wanted to cooperate...Tonks gave me the look saying...what's you looking at momma..stay away from back there...lol then she ran full tilt to the other end of the paddock...I did get a fun one of Albus though, he's part ham...here ya go @Moers kiko boars
Pardon the mess we're still cleaning up from the devil winds 10 days ago


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I love him already! Hes my kinda buck...lookin good! Lol lol He is adorable..and your doe. She gave you " the look" what you lookin at? Hmmmmmh! Lol lol
What mess...i didnt see a mess. I say adorable goats...


----------



## GoofyGoat

My daughter and I have been Getting the Kidding/bonding pens ready and today will be the final test run of the new camera system...We've had to really work around fencing and other logistical setbacks but I hope we've come up with something workable. I'm almost a week behind schedule because I caught a flu bug that zapped me of energy. I'm so blessed that my daughter stepped up to keep things running.
Here's our temporary Kidding areas. There's a total of 4 pens but one is "L" shaped so I hope I don't have to use it.


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> My daughter and I have been Getting the Kidding/bonding pens ready and today will be the final test run of the new camera system...We've had to really work around fencing and other logistical setbacks but I hope we've come up with something workable. I'm almost a week behind schedule because I caught a flu bug that zapped me of energy. I'm so blessed that my daughter stepped up to keep things running.
> Here's our temporary Kidding areas. There's a total of 4 pens but one is "L" shaped so I hope I don't have to use it.


They looks great! Happy kidding


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there GG..I heard you were asking about me







Im getting big!







im ready for some playmates....got any yet?


----------



## Feira426

GoofyGoat said:


> My daughter and I have been Getting the Kidding/bonding pens ready and today will be the final test run of the new camera system...We've had to really work around fencing and other logistical setbacks but I hope we've come up with something workable. I'm almost a week behind schedule because I caught a flu bug that zapped me of energy. I'm so blessed that my daughter stepped up to keep things running.
> Here's our temporary Kidding areas. There's a total of 4 pens but one is "L" shaped so I hope I don't have to use it.


Wow, so nice!! What are the colored baskets for?


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## SalteyLove

GoofyGoat said:


> My daughter and I have been Getting the Kidding/bonding pens ready and today will be the final test run of the new camera system...We've had to really work around fencing and other logistical setbacks but I hope we've come up with something workable. I'm almost a week behind schedule because I caught a flu bug that zapped me of energy. I'm so blessed that my daughter stepped up to keep things running.
> Here's our temporary Kidding areas. There's a total of 4 pens but one is "L" shaped so I hope I don't have to use it.


So tidy and prepared! Nice work


----------



## SandyNubians

The kidding pens look great! It makes everything feel so much closer when you have them set up! Only 3-4 weeks until the first kids will be here(dance)


----------



## ksalvagno

Really nice!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks y'all! We've never had this many kid so close together and I'm getting the nervous energy going and realizing I could double my herd of 15 in a matter of a few weeks...it's nerve racking thinking about it.
Tonks and Sybil , Luna and Fleur then Lily and Andromeda...each pair has a first freshener and an experienced mom so I'm hoping it'll make things a bit easier if the decide to deliver at the same time.
Now if I could just get the devil wind damage repaired before the next rain...(not likely) I'd be in good shape.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Feira426 said:


> Wow, so nice!! What are the colored baskets for?


Thanks! They're temporary hay feeders. This is normally a storage shed so I don't want to build anything too permanent for the week or so each doe would be using it.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady

I am so excited for you!!!!! Your goats are adorable....  If you need an extra pair of hands, holler at your girl!


----------



## GoofyGoat

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> I am so excited for you!!!!! Your goats are adorable....  If you need an extra pair of hands, holler at your girl!


Thanks, I will


----------



## HoosierShadow

Your girls are beautiful and I love your kidding setup! I'm sure Feb/Mar can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Jessica84

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks y'all! We've never had this many kid so close together and I'm getting the nervous energy going and realizing I could double my herd of 15 in a matter of a few weeks...it's nerve racking thinking about it.
> Tonks and Sybil , Luna and Fleur then Lily and Andromeda...each pair has a first freshener and an experienced mom so I'm hoping it'll make things a bit easier if the decide to deliver at the same time.
> Now if I could just get the devil wind damage repaired before the next rain...(not likely) I'd be in good shape.


Oh goofygoat I hate to break it to you but I think you will be tripling your herd of 15 lol 
Love your set up! It looks so clean and organized. Makes me a little jealous lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Oh goofygoat I hate to break it to you but I think you will be tripling your herd of 15 lol
> Love your set up! It looks so clean and organized. Makes me a little jealous lol


Nooooooo!
No trips or quads allowed . Don't be jealous, it all gets broken apart so there's room to put my garage back in order. Everything from the shed is now in the garage...well everything but the car it doesn't fit.
I've had to play musical buildings so we can kid.


----------



## Jubillee

Great kidding pens! Can't wait to see all these cute babies!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

We have camera! Excuse the wires we are about to go get extensions but we can seeeeeee!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> We have camera! Excuse the wires we are about to go get extensions but we can seeeeeee!


Yay!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow! Thats an awesome set up! Cameras are Very nice.! So. Ow..you plan to just lounge in a recliner, eating fig newtons,sipping coffee, and talking to your girls over the phone..:funnytech:
Hmmmmmmmm? 
Lol lol Cant wait to see the babies!
Beautiful set up!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow! Thats an awesome set up! Cameras are Very nice.! So. Ow..you plan to just lounge in a recliner, eating fig newtons,sipping coffee, and talking to your girls over the phone..:funnytech:
> Hmmmmmmmm?
> Lol lol Cant wait to see the babies!
> Beautiful set up!


That's the plan...phone in Kidding  LOL


----------



## GoofyGoat

GoofyGoat said:


> That's the plan...phone in Kidding  LOL


@moers kiko boars
These are the cameras with their own wifi so...NO router needed. Just a tv or computers screen.
THEYRE GREAT!...the down side is they DO need a router if you want to use a phone app. For remote viewing like at a grocery.
Since one of us is usually home we're not hooking it to the internet but can if we choose.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey Gg..whats the name of those fine cameras? Where did you purchase them? How much? Please? 
So did stuffer look bigger to you?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey Gg..whats the name of those fine cameras? Where did you purchase them? How much? Please?
> So did stuffer look bigger to you?


Here ya go and Stuffers grown beautifully! He's my handsome little guy!
There's a lot of options, I bought the "like New" but damaged box one and it was a lot less and works great. It comes with the same warranty


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. Im going to send my other cameras back. So Ill try those! Thankyou so very much!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou. Im going to send my other cameras back. So Ill try those! Thankyou so very much!


They're plug and play...SO easy to set up it was a cakewalk


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Great...I need All the EASY I can get! 
Hey did you talk to Jessica84? She got a new toy....So cool...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Great...I need All the EASY I can get!
> Hey did you talk to Jessica84? She got a new toy....So cool...


Yeppers! @Jessica84 has the ultrasound...maybe in a couple years...no new toys for me this year.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No more new toys for you!!! You just got new cameras, shed, supplies...you have a new birthing area! Goodness...it all looks so nice! Im soooo happy for you! Ill like it better when you have all those babies bouncing around!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> No more new toys for you!!! You just got new cameras, shed, supplies...you have a new birthing area! Goodness...it all looks so nice! Im soooo happy for you! Ill like it better when you have all those babies bouncing around!


Thanks for the encouragement...it's really appreciated!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Stuffer needs new playmates. Hes about wore all of mine out! 
And ALL your girls are adorable...I cant wait to see the MINI MES!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Here is zoomed shots, one with day lighting (Remus in the boys shed) and one with night vision Andromeda and her doeling Ginny


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Those are AWESOME PICS! 
How are you? I have been very concerned about you. Are you busy with the new birthing area? Playing with all your girls? Getting close???
Please keep me posted!


----------



## NDinKY

Great set up! Good luck with the kiddings!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Those are AWESOME PICS!
> How are you? I have been very concerned about you. Are you busy with the new birthing area? Playing with all your girls? Getting close???
> Please keep me posted!


Did you wind up ordering cameras?
I've been neglecting this thread because of Hagrid being so sick and then losing him. It's been hard. 
Today we were busy trimming all 14 goats hooves and getting ready for the really nasty weather coming in Wednesday. Today it's 77* out and on Wed. It's going to be ice and sleet with a high in the low 30's. 
The girls are well. Sybil and Tonks are due about the 23rd so 3 weeks until babies. 
We've been putting the girls in at night because of coyotes and dogs so they really like their stalls.
The boys have a 5.5 foot fence around the night pen but they're still nervous.
We've decided to seriously downsize after Kidding to a total of 10 goats because it's a more manageable number....stuffer could have some pint size buddies if he wants


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I have missed you. I understand about time away. I was thinking sending Stuffer to you!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> I have missed you. I understand about time away. I was thinking sending Stuffer to you!


Aw, I'd love him but I'm down to one boer who will live here until he's old and gray. He's a pet nothing more. I'm just not physically able to handle the big breeds like I could when I was younger. 
Alastor and Hagrid were rescues and I love/loved them dearly but I'm sticking with my littles .....
Thanks for thinking about me. TGS has special folks and I really appreciate ya!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Right back at you. I understand...i have some small myotonics. About the size of your minis! But Stuffer is special..and so are you. !


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, we are 10 days from the first possible Kidding date! 
Sybil looks like she's starting to drop, I'm thinking twins, and she's waddling and groaning quite a bit. 
Tonks is due the 23rd and she's gotten the cutest FF udder going, about the size of a cantaloupe, but she's huge, twins or trips I think. 
Luna, another FF is looking like a single but her udder is getting beautiful,
about the size of a grapefruit but, she's got long teats for a ND  due March 8th
Fleur is round and robust but no udder to speak of yet. Can't guess how many with her, it'll be whatever pops out. Due March 9th.
Lily, a FF still has till mid march but she's filing out nicely. 
Andromeda is already looking big....too soon to say much...
We've gotten the stalls ready, the cameras work great, last minute Meds and supplies have been bought or they're on their way to be here by Wednesday.
Our official baby watch starts on the twelfth...so here we go!
Weather is overcast and horrible for pictures. Hopefully I can update photos sometime this week.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..I would love to see pics of the waddle group! They are always soooo cute before they kidd! And they talk alot, they cant get comfy! Im sooo excited for you...bring the popcorn....Im Ready!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Here's a couple I got tonight they're not very good but better than nothing 
Tonks first: (black and white doe)
Then Sybil (cream and white)
Fleur is the gray and Andromeda is the other black and white, she's Tonks mom


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness...she looks like she swallowed 3 basketballsmg: 
One on each side & 1 below. Is she posty? Just from the back...she looks like she is. 
So cute! Cant wait to see what colors you get!:neat:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness...she looks like she swallowed 3 basketballsmg:
> One on each side & 1 below. Is she posty? Just from the back...she looks like she is.
> So cute! Cant wait to see what colors you get!:neat:


No, she's not posty yet just only likes photo bombing...no rear end shots..she runs away if she thinks you're getting near her tush


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Can you blame her?(rofl)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Can you blame her?(rofl)


Nope


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Here's a couple I got tonight they're not very good but better than nothing
> Tonks first: (black and white doe)
> Then Sybil (cream and white)
> Fleur is the gray and Andromeda is the other black and white, she's Tonks mom


Such beautiful lil chunky monkies!


----------



## Jubillee

Soon soon!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Any Babies yet???? Any bigger udders? Any contractions? 
:waiting:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Nope, the earliest Kidding date is the 17th. We go on baby watch starting Wednesday Or Thursday will really get ridiculous about it starting Friday. My daughter and I have a system we alternate intervals every 2 hours ...she's a night owl so I go to bed really early (8pm) and she does the 10 and 12 pm check and since I'm an early riser, I do the 2am and 4 am then since I'm already up I do morning feed at 7 and she gets up at 8. This way we're not too wiped out. Once they're at their due dates we alternate every other hour or so.
It works for us....at least so far. If someone looks like they're getting close the one wakes the other and gets the coffee going and then we hurry up to wait


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Must be nice! Have a kidding buddy! Splits time & fixes coffee :funnytech:

So you just watch your new cameras, get up with the alarm..and have a daughter to share lifes precious moments with. :neat:
That is soooo cool! (highfive)


----------



## CBPitts

My daughter is my (sort of) kidding buddy but my cam is hardwired to the tv in my room (only time we actually turn it on!). This has gotten her out of late night checks but I can’t whine much as all I have to do is tap the remote, watch for a bit and then go right back to sleep! 
Never having to leave bed after years of getting up, getting dressed, hiking out to the barn in all kinds of weather every 2 hours in the middle of winter . . . Well, that’s just luxury!

Can’t wait to see your kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat

CBPitts said:


> My daughter is my (sort of) kidding buddy but my cam is hardwired to the tv in my room (only time we actually turn it on!). This has gotten her out of late night checks but I can't whine much as all I have to do is tap the remote, watch for a bit and then go right back to sleep!
> Never having to leave bed after years of getting up, getting dressed, hiking out to the barn in all kinds of weather every 2 hours in the middle of winter . . . Well, that's just luxury!
> 
> Can't wait to see your kids!


That's a great system you have, I have to get out of bed and go to the library, but it's still warm and dry so no complaints 
Those late nights going out in cold and rain were NO fun so I'm thrilled to have the cameras!

Thanks, I'm excited to see what kids we come up with this year.
Merlin is polled, black with a Carmel spot on his neck and tail moon crescent. But his dad is a loud tri colored horned, his mom was a solid caramel polled...he has the polled gene, all my bred girls are horned
So I'm hoping for some polled kids. Color isn't so important because you can't milk color, but it's still fun to guess at what you "think" you might get.
Last year we expected black belted babies from Andromeda but got tri colored white dominate trips...However...
.Goats Are like a box of chocolates, ya never know what flavors you'll get till you open up the box


----------



## OldTurtleMom

GoofyGoat said:


> My daughter and I have been Getting the Kidding/bonding pens ready and today will be the final test run of the new camera system...We've had to really work around fencing and other logistical setbacks but I hope we've come up with something workable. I'm almost a week behind schedule because I caught a flu bug that zapped me of energy. I'm so blessed that my daughter stepped up to keep things running.
> Here's our temporary Kidding areas. There's a total of 4 pens but one is "L" shaped so I hope I don't have to use it.


Looks great! Awesome setup, you are ready to go!


----------



## GoofyGoat

We are officially on baby watch starting today!
If Sybil took her first breeding she's on day 140 and Tonks is on day 136.
It's been raining cats and dogs around here and nobody's gotten outside for two days, so I'm a bit worried that the girls aren't getting enough exercise. My bucks so bored he's attacking the Christmas lights around their pen so I'll have to come up with a new way to light that area.
Hopefully it'll let up this afternoon so we can get everyone running around and getting some level of activity. I'm keeping a close eye on Sybil and Tonks especially because they're so close to Kidding. I've made up some magic and have keystone strips on hand....so far they are ok but yikes if they don't get to run around soon I'll need to buy a goat treadmill!
Ugh this weathers making me nuts! 

Just noticed...it's my 3,000th post wow I talk too much.


----------



## LisaCan89

GoofyGoat said:


> We are officially on baby watch starting today!
> If Sybil took her first breeding she's on day 140 and Tonks is on day 136.
> It's been raining cats and dogs around here and nobody's gotten outside for two days, so I'm a bit worried that the girls aren't getting enough exercise. My bucks so bored he's attacking the Christmas lights around their pen so I'll have to come up with a new way to light that area.
> Hopefully it'll let up this afternoon so we can get everyone running around and getting some level of activity. I'm keeping a close eye on Sybil and Tonks especially because they're so close to Kidding. I've made up some magic and have keystone strips on hand....so far they are ok but yikes if they don't get to run around soon I'll need to buy a goat treadmill!
> Ugh this weathers making me nuts!
> 
> Just noticed...it's my 3,000th post wow I talk too much.


I feel you on the rain. I have a bunch of nature made ponds on my property now lol ducks love it and the chickens don't care but the goats are not about this life.


----------



## SandyNubians

You are welcome to send the rain here! I got everything planted but everything is all dry now. Go figure Its been in the 50s and sunny the last week. I love it, but will gladly trade you for some rain now! 

Kids in the next 2 weeks! Hopefully the rain lets up so the girls can get out and when the kids arrive, we can get LOTS of pictures!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes its raining here to. Wow Sandy Nubians,I would love 50°. Its been in the 30s with wind chill that is awful! 
Sorry for the girls being bored. Hope it gets better for you! Maybe get them some blocks to at least stretch on(shy). How about yoga? Do some goat yoga with them.onder:..lol lol Namaste yoga master goofy & girls! (rofl)


----------



## LisaCan89

SandyNubians said:


> You are welcome to send the rain here! I got everything planted but everything is all dry now. Go figure Its been in the 50s and sunny the last week. I love it, but will gladly trade you for some rain now!
> 
> Kids in the next 2 weeks! Hopefully the rain lets up so the girls can get out and when the kids arrive, we can get LOTS of pictures!


When we go to plant then there will be a drought. We always end up flooding around this time and then come the beautiful weather/no rain. It's pretty warm here atm but it's suppose to drop down to 17 degrees this weekend.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck.


----------



## daisysmaid

So excited to see some babies!!! How’s everyone doing this morning?


----------



## MadHouse

SandyNubians said:


> You are welcome to send the rain here! I got everything planted but everything is all dry now. Go figure Its been in the 50s and sunny the last week. I love it, but will gladly trade you for some rain now!
> 
> Kids in the next 2 weeks! Hopefully the rain lets up so the girls can get out and when the kids arrive, we can get LOTS of pictures!


What do you have planted in February in Idaho? You mean outside??


----------



## SandyNubians

MadHouse said:


> What do you have planted in February in Idaho? You mean outside??


I reseeded a lot of the pasture with just some random things I had laying around. Alfalfa, clover, barley, orchard grass, and just some leftover grass seeds from the lawn. And I don't have a green thumb, I kinda just threw a bunch of things into my garden. Carrots, lettuce, a few potatoes, lots of strawberry starts, and watermelon. If it grows, it grows. I hope it does, but I'm a terrible gardener (rofl)


----------



## SandyNubians

How are the girls? We are on(maybe) day 142, and 138! The kids are so close I can almost hear them. Little kids in less than 10 days! Must be getting very exciting.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> How are the girls? We are on(maybe) day 142, and 138! The kids are so close I can almost hear them. Little kids in less than 10 days! Must be getting very exciting.


I'm excited yes...however;
They're giving me a run for my money (doe code wise) Last night I woke up for the two o'clock check and Tonks was laying on her side with not quite all her body in camera view and she must have moved just right because it looked like a push...I ran out to the barn in 26* cold, barefooted with just jammies on to check... and she was sound asleep and upon waking she looked at me like I interupted the best dream in her little goat word...BRAT! scaring her momma like that...UGH! If she wasn't a FF I probably would have not rushed out like that but really.......


----------



## Tbs4life2000

That’s funny. I’m sure we have all had our share of running to the barn shoeless. I know I’ve ran out in my socks before lol


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> I'm excited yes...however;
> They're giving me a run for my money (doe code wise) Last night I woke up for the two o'clock check and Tonks was laying on her side with not quite all her body in camera view and she must have moved just right because it looked like a push...I ran out to the barn in 26* cold, barefooted with just jammies on to check... and she was sound asleep and upon waking she looked at me like I interupted the best dream in her little goat word...BRAT! scaring her momma like that...UGH! If she wasn't a FF I probably would have not rushed out like that but really.......


Kinda like when they dead goat it out in the pasture....


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Kinda like when they dead goat it out in the pasture....


Exactly! I saw her sort of hunch then one rear foot kicked forward and not being able to see the rest of her back end.....geez the tricks no glasses on and 1/2 groggy can play on the mind....ugh 
My poor toes have yet to warm all the way up!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yep..those are breathless moments! It used to be a great looking guy..took my breath away...Now its an amazing confirmation on a goat...how can it improve my herd.. goat laying sunning.. and the FF fake out..just testing you...play push! Makes me wonder if the does get together,,and bet on how fast we run to the barn..in what clothing...if we have shoes on or not...and our hair...what does it really look like? Guess Im getting old....but wiser!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yep..those are breathless moments! It used to be a great looking guy..took my breath away...Now its an amazing confirmation on a goat...how can it improve my herd.. goat laying sunning.. and the FF fake out..just testing you...play push! Makes me wonder if the does get together,,and bet on how fast we run to the barn..in what clothing...if we have shoes on or not...and our hair...what does it really look like? Guess Im getting old....but wiser!


Wiser is good 
And yep...
They have had a council on how to play humans to the utmost...
It's called the Does Secret Code of Honor...
I figured hanging a copy in the barn would let them know I'm on to their tricks, but...they still figured out how to get me running....lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Update:
Well, Sybil has dropped quite a bit and her tush looked like she's lost her plug and she has a bit of goo. Ligs are still solid but her udder is finally starting to fill a bit. This will be her first freshening with us but her third Kidding. So it's a watch and see thing.
Tonks is getting very very wide and looks like she's starting to drop but she's still a week out...
It's moving along!
Pics tomorrow 

I also adjusted the cameras so no more frozen toes


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The girls are going to be so disapointed! :dazed:They enjoy watching you run from house to the barn, barefoot, in the cold air! :haha:
Soooo I guess the girls will be smiling at the camera!:devil:

Good luck kidding! Keep us posted!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Exactly! I saw her sort of hunch then one rear foot kicked forward and not being able to see the rest of her back end.....geez the tricks no glasses on and 1/2 groggy can play on the mind....ugh
> My poor toes have yet to warm all the way up!


I had four dead goats and two dead heifers in the pasture today. Eesh lol! The sun was finally shinin and i guess everyone had full tumms... the whole lot of em are so sorry! Then... they all decided to have the lazies munchin... layin down angry eatin. I tried so hard to get a video but as soon as they saw me they were all up. The monsters! Lol!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow..as long as their just playin dead! :up:Its still a knee jerk to the ol ticker..and I have to catch my breath. But I dont blame them. That sun can feel really really good after all the yukky weather! 
GoofyGoat..hows the girls? Any changes? Any :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::what:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> I had four dead goats and two dead heifers in the pasture today. Eesh lol! The sun was finally shinin and i guess everyone had full tumms... the whole lot of em are so sorry! Then... they all decided to have the lazies munchin... layin down angry eatin. I tried so hard to get a video but as soon as they saw me they were all up. The monsters! Lol!


Stinkers!


----------



## GoofyGoat

new pics 
Sybil's cream and white, Tonks is blank and white.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww they are so cute & preggo


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> new pics
> Sybil's cream and white, Tonks is blank and white.


Are you sure Sibi doest have a baby water buffalo in there?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Poor Sybil and Tonks are so uncomfortable today, it's 81* out and we have little shade in their day run because the trees haven't leafed out yet. 
But yep she has something funny in there... I'm just hoping its does


----------



## Moers kiko boars

81? Really? Wow..we are 51 ° & cloudy. Looks like it could rain any minute!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Tonks is doing it again...she's going to scare the heck of of me yet! Ugh ....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She loves you. She enjoys your time...she also has 2 flakes of alfalfa, a bowl of grain, and a good back scratch if she can get you out there in 10 minutes or less!:dazed:


----------



## GodsGarden

Oh my! I saw the picture and just had to laugh. Sorry, probably laughed way to much. Because it is true, she looks so dead I'd be scared to death too. Hang strong!


----------



## Jubillee

Oh heck no. I do hate when they do that, dang goats lol. The death nap...ugh.


----------



## SandyNubians

Darn goats! They just want to give you a heart attack. If they didn't, could one even call them goats? 

That is so funny(rofl) I can't tell you how many times I've gone out to see a "dead" goat. Every time they don't immediately perk their heads up my adrenaline gets going. They've probably taken a good 10 years out of my life already.

Come on sybil! We want to see your kids! If you hold up much longer tonks might be beat you. You don't want to lose do you?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well today is day 145 for Sybil (unless she took on 5 day heat) it's Due date...unless things really ramp up I don't think she'll pop today....but soon.
Tonks is due this coming Sunday.....

Just keep watching...waiting


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Good Luck!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sybil's ligs are about gone and she's getting rather grumpy....still munching hay, but a posty with her tail half cocked....prelabor maybe...still undecided...
Going to be up and down all night I think....
Today is 146 if she took her first breeding...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well????? Any kidds yet? No ligs= babies....
Chevy doesnt know that. Shes gonna drag the ground before she goez! 
So cmon Sybil...show Chevy up...lets see some CUTENESS! AND your mama looking like a coffee junkie with a hangover!:imokrofl)(rofl)


----------



## Feira426

This is so fun! How exciting.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Ohhh! Exciting! Good luck! 
Are you supposed to be getting the bad storm that is *supposed* to come through? We already got the cold snap, but we are supposed to have heavy rain all week! GRR! I absolutely despise cold rainy weather! At least the kids will be out of the nasty weather an in the toasty warm garage!


----------



## GoofyGoat

So far nothing, I've been getting up every hour since midnight..
Yes, @Nigerian dwarf goat we are supposed to be getting slammed too. It got cold in a hurry!
Well, coffee time . I have a feeling I'm going to rather tired today at work


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> So far nothing, I've been getting up every hour since midnight..
> Yes, @Nigerian dwarf goat we are supposed to be getting slammed too. It got cold in a hurry!
> Well, coffee time . I have a feeling I'm going to rather tired today at work


Paul says 2-4 inches of the white stuff here today.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Paul says 2-4 inches of the white stuff here today.


I'm so jealous!
Oh how I wish we were getting snow instead of rain! I'm SO sick of rain and mud. I'm going to have to redo my driveway this summer because it's nothing but lakes and potholes


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!

My daughter just called and said Sybil is acting suspicious...nesting and uncomfortable...Maybe she's thinking she might gift us with babies in this century...or not 
If she does though I'll be driving home like greased lightning since we've been waiting 14 months for her to kid!


----------



## daisysmaid

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My daughter just called and said Sybil is acting suspicious...nesting and uncomfortable...Maybe she's thinking she might gift us with babies in this century...or not
> If she does though I'll be driving home like greased lightning since we've been waiting 14 months for her to kid!


Yay  can't wait to see pics when she has them!! Sending baby thoughts your way


----------



## SalteyLove

C'mon Sybil!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> I'm so jealous!
> Oh how I wish we were getting snow instead of rain! I'm SO sick of rain and mud. I'm going to have to redo my driveway this summer because it's nothing but lakes and potholes


Yea... i do not believe it... that snow is comin today. It is drizzly rain. Ugh! Last night it RAINED.


----------



## Feira426

How’s she looking?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh cmon...dont keep me in More Suspence!!!mg: Chevys my low rider..laying around..alot.....
Need to know how Sybil is...:imok:
Any babies yet??? :lolgoat:


----------



## GoofyGoat

No babies yet  
She's still barely hanging on to her ligs, and still eating and being grumpy. Though I can see why my daughter thought yesterday was going to be it. She's posty, tail is off to the side and nesting and laying around quite a bit but the weather probably has a lot to do with it. It's been raining for 3 days straight and nobody's gotten out of their barns.
She'll go soon but your guess is as good as mine. I'm thinking/hoping over the weekend probably.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bless your heart. I understand. Chevy is still not having hers either. Shes a low rider, and shuffles instead of walking. I think our girls have been talking and decided to join forces against us. 
Our temp is dropping to 15 tonight. So Im hopeing this will motivate them to give us our babies!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Bless your heart. I understand. Chevy is still not having hers either. Shes a low rider, and shuffles instead of walking. I think our girls have been talking and decided to join forces against us.
> Our temp is dropping to 15 tonight. So Im hopeing this will motivate them to give us our babies!


They're brats! If she doesn't get a move on she'll lose the best Kidding pen to Tonks...she just snorted at me when I told her and proceeded to rub her head on my leg to say "but I'm soooo cute, you wouldn't do that!"
Ugh! What they get away with.....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

this is Chevy this morning. Have your girls delivered yet? She is really testing my patience. The vet said shes ok..just give her time. :ahh:


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Feira426

I can hardly stand this suspense!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Still waiting


----------



## Jubillee

Come on girls...we NEED babies!!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Yes!! We need babies!!!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Still waiting





GoofyGoat said:


> Still waiting


That is dumb!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..go tell her Chevy said... nah nah ! Maybe that will get her going! You doing ok? Our weather is rain tommorrow..how yours? Keep me posted....:waiting:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, Tonks is now officially in the running! She's on day 145 today!
Sybil is driving me bonkers, she's just so very squishy, and showing ALL the prelabor signs, but not actually going into labor. It's only because she had a 5 day heat I'm not in panic mode. So, she must have taken in her second heat, and she'll go soon.
These girls....they're gonna drive me nuts yet!
No really big rain chances for a week, only 20% today so not too bad.... but the cold front coming in Wednesday has me a bit worried. I'm hating these wild temperature changes!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well GG..I was hoping to hear either 0ne was in labor, getting busy!
You are stronger than me, I would be anxiously waiting(dance). I cant help it. 
(doh) .Is your camera saving you trips to thebarn? I was hopeing it would be. 
It sounds like Sybil will be going tonight? No pics? I would like to see some if tou have the time!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, NOTHING 
Since I usually work 6 days a week, it's been especially disappointing. Though I really enjoyed the day sitting in the barn with my girls waiting for any promising sign I'd get to hold kids before work tomorrow. Sybil's ligs are so so squishy and deep they're about impossible to find. She's been nesting and pushing her food around laying around looking cute...but that's it.
Tonks is being little miss stand-offish don't you get near my tushie girl. She looks like she might be ramping up to go tomorrow.
It decided to rain so I've got extras in the barn tonight so the buck could go in with the wethers. Ginny and Minerva are in with Drom and Lily and Thalia are in the house. It's crazy!
I tried bribing Sybil and Tonks by telling them the first to kid can move into the house and watch Murder She Wrote all night while I babysat....no joy...still...NOTHING


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lol lol its amazing how we bribe our girls isnt it? You have to work 6 days? Im sorry. You must be exhausted. I do hope your girls deliver when you are home. Its nice to be there. 
Yes its pouring here. It started @ 7 .and I guess we have chances of thinderstorms....sooo much fun!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck with all your kidding. I hope they go when you are home.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Still waiting...
The question is...how low can she go? Look at her poor belly, I feel so bad for her!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Still waiting...
> The question is...how low can she go? Look at her poor belly, I feel so bad for her!


Poor lady is holdin quads hostage in there! Or a baby water buffalo.....


----------



## goatblessings

Poor little darlin' = can't wait to see those Goofy kids!


----------



## CBPitts

Poor girl!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey girl. How are you holding up? Do you like your new setup for the girls? Useing your cameras as lot? Do you like the sound quality? 
I know she is huge, but she is ok. I hope she delivers easily & has healthy frisky kidds when you are home with her!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey girl. How are you holding up? Do you like your new setup for the girls? Useing your cameras as lot? Do you like the sound quality?
> I know she is huge, but she is ok. I hope she delivers easily & has healthy frisky kidds when you are home with her!


I'm doing great, thanks for asking. 
I'm loving the cameras though goat tv is addictive lol! I've truthfully been loving watching Drom and the Trips messing around in their stall the most. They're STINKERS when they think nobody's watching LOL.
I don't have the audio wired so no sound but great video. If I didn't know better from the pics you'd think Sybil is a boer instead of a nigi from that backend picture it's crazy looking.
Sybil's found the only real blind spot and been taking advantage of it, so l have had to go out to the barn a couple of times.
Tonks is looking good, she's dropped a bit more and is looking poofy in the vulva area and is sinking in at her tail head. So she's progressing great. Within the next couple days I'd expect her to deliver.

If we didn't hand breed, I'd be more worried but if Sybil hasn't delivered by Friday she'll be going to the vet. I'll just take a day off to get her there. I'm really lucky because my FT job boss loves these goats and is very understanding. And I'm only working my PT job 3 days this week.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Poor lady is holdin quads hostage in there! Or a baby water buffalo.....


I'm starting to think it's the water buffalo


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Great! I loved your new setup & cameras...so glad for you! I bet it is great to watch and they be themselves! I am so excited to see how.many doelings you put on the 2020 tally. 
I think the water buffalo is 4 doelings...wouldnt that be cool? 4 little girls to watch??? Ohhh how fun! Keep me posted. I cant wait!!!


----------



## Jubillee

These girls...I need some baby fix. I so wish I had a camera system. We're looking at what our options for a barn is to put up later this year hopefully. And I'll for sure be putting some video in that!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> These girls...I need some baby fix. I so wish I had a camera system. We're looking at what our options for a barn is to put up later this year hopefully. And I'll for sure be putting some video in that!


I'm really happy with these cameras,They have their own wifi, and they're wireless but do require electricity to power them. I got the Like new/ damaged box instead of the perfect box ones for about $50.00 less than the listed price but it comes with the same warranty so this really paid off because they work perfectly.


----------



## SandyNubians

Poor girl is huge! Her belly has got to be dragging on the ground by now!

Come on sybil:ahh: I think you need to march right out there and wave some treat in her face. Tell her is she goes, she gets lot and lots of treats. If she doesn't, she is being hauled out to the vet! I bet that will get her going


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, she is getting super low there isn't she.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Poor girl is huge! Her belly has got to be dragging on the ground by now!
> 
> Come on sybil:ahh: I think you need to march right out there and wave some treat in her face. Tell her is she goes, she gets lot and lots of treats. If she doesn't, she is being hauled out to the vet! I bet that will get her going


Nice thinking! I've even waved a white towel at her..surrendering...
I've tried fruit gummies, animal crackers,fig newtons, peanuts, apple sauce and magic...she's not in the negotiating mood...Just a very grumpy girl! I've about given up...she's not going to release them ever...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I understand...I felt the same way with Chevy...only took her 10 days longer! Arrrgh


----------



## Moers kiko boars




----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 173759
> View attachment 173761
> View attachment 173763
> View attachment 173765
> View attachment 173767


There's my little man! He's sooooo big now.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, still no babies but ...
Sybil has been very suspicious for the last hour or so. She's been rubbing yawning and getting up and down like she's trying to sleep on a bed of nails. 
Tonks is just uncomfortable...
It's nasty out with horribly cold winds (for Texas) so MAYBE the barametric pressure changes is motivating them (or not)... I've told them the first one to release the hostages gets to come in the heated house with a bowl of popcorn and their favorite tv show for the day...
Think it'll work?


----------



## SandyNubians

How can they resist popcorn and TV? 

Sheesh, every time I check I check this thread I keep telling myself, this is it! They are just making everyone wait on them! Maybe Sybil will finally get going. She can't hold onto those little ones forever!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

I WANT :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:.ok? 
Thats goat talk..show it to your girls!(rofl)

:waiting:


----------



## toth boer goats

:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:

Here ya go.


----------



## ksalvagno

Tell those girls it is too crummy out and you just want to stay inside. They will give birth then.


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Any changes? Any fun things happening? Getting closer...ready yet? ....anything??????.:ahh:


----------



## goathiker

She's probably hanging upside down off her barn rafters yelling kid3 kid3 kid3


----------



## GoofyGoat

Just keep waiting......
I've been at work since 4 am (PT job) and I just got to my other job a few minutes ago. My daughter texted my saying Sybil's talking to her belly and hasn't laid down in a while. 
Just keep waiting.....
I'm going to race out of here at the first real sign though it's a 40 min drive home. I'm concerned because she's been cooking these brats for a while and I just want to be there if there's a problem.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its ok..just remember Chevy. She cooked 10.days over. Yes the 1st one was upside down & breech. But because of all of TGS goateez sharing what to do, hes doing fine, 2nd came out in seconds. We took an hour to get him here. A 40 minute drive wont hurt anything. Keep your head...nice deepbreaths..we want you to drive safe to get there..k?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its ok..just remember Chevy. She cooked 10.days over. Yes the 1st one was upside down & breech. But because of all of TGS goateez sharing what to do, hes doing fine, 2nd came out in seconds. We took an hour to get him here. A 40 minute drive wont hurt anything. Keep your head...nice deepbreaths..we want you to drive safe to get there..k?


I'm generally quite cool under pressure... it's afterwards I go cry in the shower LOL. 
I'm a former firefighter paramedic and nurse. I'm more worried about my daughter, she's still hurting from Hagrid and I want to be there so I can take the pressure off her. She does an amazing job but it's a lot to ask of someone.
Thanks for worrying about me though...you're awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## GoofyGoat

UPDATE:

My daughter just called and says she's seeing goo and light contractions ...I'm going to finish up paperwork and head home... I think .... Stalling a little to make sure it's not a false alarm...Sybil has the doe code memorized and knows ALL the tricks


----------



## SandyNubians

Sounds promising!

Good luck! I hope it's not a false alarm. Praying everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

YAY...YOU GO GET EM GOOFY GOAT! (dance)(woot)(woot)
Cant wait to see those BABIES!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wellllll???? Anything ? Is everything ok?


----------



## SandyNubians

How are things? I wanna see sybils little ones! It's been a little bit since your last update. I hope all is well and you either still have a very pregnant sybil or better yet, you are playing with some new little kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sybil and Son...more later....racing to work


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Sybil and Son...more later....racing to work


Awwww lookit that cutie pie lil water buffalo!


----------



## Feira426

So cute!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness...hes sooooooo cute...& big!!:clapping:So he was here at 4:56 a.m.?:imok:wow...wheres the coffee???? She waited till you were home! She did good!!!:funnytech:
What did he weigh? Hes so nice...Yay
Your doe must be color blind....i sent :kid3::kid3::kid3:!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness...hes sooooooo cute...& big!!:clapping:So he was here at 4:56 a.m.?:imok:wow...wheres the coffee???? She waited till you were home! She did good!!!:funnytech:
> What did he weigh? Hes so nice...Yay
> Your doe must be color blind....i sent :kid3::kid3::kid3:!


Thanks!
Yes she's color blind but it's ok he's adorable! He was born at 8:23 last night but it was a very rough kidding. (I started another thread on that.) He came out screaming though so he's all boy...A great buddy for my Stuffer 
Thank goodness I was home or we would have lost both that's for sure it took both my daughter and myself to get him out. I haven't weighed him but my guess is about 5.5-7 lbs.
By the time we got everything cleaned up and Sybil treated and him started and her pen cleaned it was 11:30 and I was suposed to be at work by 4...I was late OOPS but I had to put pics up before I left so you knew all was basically ok


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Stuffer would love to play with him! He actually smiled!


----------



## SandyNubians

Wow, what is going on this year Seems more does than usual are having kidding problems. 

Darn boys! It would have been nice to be rewarded with a doeling after that! A healthy baby is all that really matters though. And he is such a cutie too! I hope Sybil will recover quickly for you. You guys did great on assisting! Big kids, especially in strange positions are the worst!


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Wow, what is going on this year Seems more does than usual are having kidding problems.
> 
> Darn boys! It would have been nice to be rewarded with a doeling after that! A healthy baby is all that really matters though. And he is such a cutie too! I hope Sybil will recover quickly for you. You guys did great on assisting! Big kids, especially in strange positions are the worst!


I know it has been a weird year! I was talking to a friend yesterday who raises cattle and they've had to pull more than normal too. I'm lucky I have them alive...they've lost a few.
I know in my head 98% of kiddings are normal and fine, but, I have Tonks (FF) due literally any time now and 4 (2FF) more shortly after and even though common sense says it'll be fine... I'm getting paranoid. 
The part that scared me the most was seeing a foot and an ear...I at first thought it was his muzzle but when I realized what it was my heart was in my throat; as I dove for the gloves and lube. Luckily it only took about 10-15 minutes of working really carefully to get him out.
I still have a shot at some doelings though so there's hope


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Daughter just Texted me this, We have them inside now so Sybil can watch TV and little Nick can learn people are a good thing. (Actually it's to keep a close eye on her but she doesn't have to know that LOL  )


----------



## Jessica84

Oh how absolutely handsome!!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww what a cutie! Mom looks good & content!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its later....being kinda stingy with the pictures of that adorable baby boy..... no pics on the tally yet?????onder:...i hope you are busy at work.....
We are all....:waiting::waiting::upset::waiting:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its later....being kinda stingy with the pictures of that adorable baby boy..... no pics on the tally yet?????onder:...i hope you are busy at work.....
> We are all....:waiting::waiting::upset::waiting:


WELL...um I'm sorry.... ;(
I'm not home to take pics, and my daughter has exams today and is busy doing chores so I was lucky to get this one. I'll be home Sunday and get pics then... Maybe you get pics of Tonks too ..She looks like she'll explode soon.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks!
> Yes she's color blind but it's ok he's adorable! He was born at 8:23 last night but it was a very rough kidding. (I started another thread on that.) He came out screaming though so he's all boy...A great buddy for my Stuffer
> Thank goodness I was home or we would have lost both that's for sure it took both my daughter and myself to get him out. I haven't weighed him but my guess is about 5.5-7 lbs.
> By the time we got everything cleaned up and Sybil treated and him started and her pen cleaned it was 11:30 and I was suposed to be at work by 4...I was late OOPS but I had to put pics up before I left so you knew all was basically ok


I admire you and all the other goat parents here assisting your does with difficult deliveries! I hope that if I ever have to assist, I will be just as calm and confident as you are!


----------



## goathiker

GoofyGoat said:


> Maybe you get pics of Tonks too ..She looks like she'll explode soon.


That sounds really messy...


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> I admire you and all the other goat parents here assisting your does with difficult deliveries! I hope that if I ever have to assist, I will be just as calm and confident as you are!


You'll do fine. I know it. You stop think and act. Then you go have a good cry in the shower. Works every time 
No seriously, just read and read and be ready as best you can. It's all any of us can do. There are so many experienced folks here who are so generous with their knowledge we are truely blessed to have access to them. I'd never have made it through the first couple years of having goats without stalking this site daily and when I finally felt I could contribute a little I joined. You're doing the same. It's a great place to be!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> You'll do fine. I know it. You stop think and act. Then you go have a good cry in the shower. Works every time
> No seriously, just read and read and be ready as best you can. It's all any of us can do. There are so many experienced folks here who are so generous with their knowledge we are truely blessed to have access to them. I'd never have made it through the first couple years of having goats without stalking this site daily and when I finally felt I could contribute a little I joined. You're doing the same. It's a great place to be!


Thanks for the encouragement!
I managed to survive to the first kidding with Willow, without TGS, and no internet. But I have a great vet who lets me call him anytime and who will come out. I am very lucky!


----------



## Feira426

Aw, they both look so good. What a cute baby. Is he Nicholas Flamel or Nearly Headless Nick?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Feira426 said:


> Aw, they both look so good. What a cute baby. Is he Nicholas Flamel or Nearly Headless Nick?


Thanks so much!
Nearly headless Nick. Seemed appropriate after the troubles he had being born ... Head tilted to the side etc


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im just excited to see more! And Tonks can show me(dance) all her kidds too.! Im just excited to see what she gives you!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im just excited to see more! And Tonks can show me(dance) all her kidds too.! Im just excited to see what she gives you!


Oh, earlier you asked what Nick weighed, he was 6.4lbs! That's huge! Drom's biggest trip was 2.2lbs so almost three trips to one Nick :0, 
No wonder poor Sybil had trouble.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

OH MY GOODNESS! THATS A BIG BOY! So glad she did as well as she did...whos the Sire? Does he always throw big kids? Wow she is SUPER Doe to me...Atta girl!!!


----------



## Feira426

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh, earlier you asked what Nick weighed, he was 6.4lbs! That's huge! Drom's biggest trip was 2.2lbs so almost three trips to one Nick :0,
> No wonder poor Sybil had trouble.


Wow, so big!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! THATS A BIG BOY! So glad she did as well as she did...whos the Sire? Does he always throw big kids? Wow she is SUPER Doe to me...Atta girl!!!


My little man Merlin is the sire of all the kids this year. This is also his first breeding season so I hope he doesn't throw big kids or I'm going to have a nightmare of a kidding season. I have two who look like they're having singles and they're both FF. I know I fed the same as I always do so hopefully that wasn't the problem. Ok, I'm back to paranoid again...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No...please dont be paranoid. Im sorry. I didnt mean to give you bad thoughts. Nick is gorgeouse, and SYBIL did just fine. Nothing you did wrong. She just had 1 and not triplets. So please...dont be upset.


----------



## Feira426

Yeah, it was probably just this one big goober. Please don’t worry! Most likely your other girls will all have their kids easy peasy.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'm sure everything's going to be fine...thanks though. Y'all know how your brain goes into overtime during stress. I started looking more into Merlins sires and dam's lines and they're all average sized Nigerian Dwarfs. So everyone should be ok. 
I am a bit concerned about Tonks but hopefully she'll kid today, she's on day 152 and the longer they cook the bigger they get.
I checked her about 1:30 and she was panting, restless getting up and down a lot so maybe it's a sign. She won't let us anywhere close to het tail right now. Just keep watching...and waiting...and waiting some more


----------



## GoofyGoat

Merlin today at 10 months ( he's losing his winter fluff, excuse the scruffy looking coat)


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck with Tonks! Thinking of you and her!

(I was starting to think, you shouldn’t have named this thread the way you did, maybe you jinxed it!(doh))


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Good luck with Tonks! Thinking of you and her!
> 
> (I was starting to think, you shouldn't have named this thread the way you did, maybe you jinxed it!(doh))


Lol, I'm thinking you might be right


----------



## Jessica84

I wouldn’t stress too much after one kid. What we forget (and that’s me too!) the dam does play a part in things and so does feed. I had a doe that I was lower on the dominate scale and her smallest kids were 9# triplets (remember I’m a boer gal) and the largest was #14 single. My one buck on average would throw #6-7 but it didn’t matter with this doe, they were always larger. Gosh i would have hated to see what her kids were if she was queen. So try, I say try because it’s easier said then done I know this, not to stress. If you end up with a lot of larger kids then I would worry and look at the buck, but not just yet


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Merlin is a good lookin buck! I hope Tonks does deliver today. Hopefully twin doelings. One that looks like each parent! That would help you calm down. You would have 3 climbing all over you wanting all your attention!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Feira426

GoofyGoat said:


> Merlin today at 10 months ( he's losing his winter fluff, excuse the scruffy looking coat)


Very handsome guy!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well nothing from Tonks today...I told her fine "I'm going to get stuff done if you're going to hold out!"
The barns clean, the laundrys done, the kitchens cleaned, we went to the grocery and bookstore, went out for lunch, and cleaned out the buck pen and night pen of all pellets and started building our raised beds for this year and didn't even take out treats...Tonks was funny every time I walked by the gate she'd come running up and nicker at me, I ignored her...
Maybe she'll want to bribe me by giving me babies ....she can't hold out forever!

Luna is looking really good, I'm so excited because her udder is looking really pretty, this morning she even let me mess with it a bit without running off or kicking around.
Fleur is being much more cuddly than normal and wants scratches...she's normally my least social goat.
Lily is just now starting to get her little FF udder bubble 
Drom is being Drom just wants love and easy going...
Overall it's been a pretty nice, productive day off.
Next weekend I have BOTH Saturday and Sunday off...I'm so excited hopefully I'll have extra babies to play with.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow..I wish I had your energy! I hope you ar:heehee:e right, and you have lots & lots of new babies crawling all over you!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow..I wish I had your energy! I hope you ar:heehee:e right, and you have lots & lots of new babies crawling all over you!


Actually it was I can't take it anymore! It's getting done! I've put things on hold too long waiting and I'm falling too far behind...with my crazy schedule it can really pile up...
Watching a pot of water won't make it heat to boil any faster ...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I understand 100%. I was ranting to Chevy on her 10 days over. And then that first buckling presented back hoof. Pushed him back 3 times, couldnt turn..so he was upside down & breech after I got his foot off of Chevys hips. Then 2nd dropped like a perfect birth
After 10 day wait..I was a mess. Just so grateful he was here & both were healthy. And mom handled my inability. So I understand. Ill be so happy for you, once all the darling doelings are here for you!


----------



## Sfgwife

Tonks is laughin at you! You are nesting FOR HER...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Tonks today with her little sister Minerva and little brother Albus in the backround


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Tonks is laughin at you! You are nesting FOR HER...


I wouldn't put it past her! Lol


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Tonks today with her little sister Minerva and little brother Albus in the backround


Poor girl!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Poor girl!


You mean poor momma...she just pulled the dead goat sleep on me again! I think she's figured out it works better than anything else she's tried to get attention. She's such a brat!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> You mean poor momma...she just pulled the dead goat sleep on me again! I think she's figured out it works better than anything else she's tried to get attention. She's such a brat!


Hahahha. Yes poor mama! All of mine and the cows did it today in the beautiful warm sun.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Day 153......nada, nothing, zip!
Big weather changes coming, cold front today and then tons of rain for the next two ....
Doggone doe code, she's going to hold out till there's thunder, lightning and severe weather just to torture us!
Little does she know I have 3 battery powered lanterns on standby with new batteries...hehehe!


----------



## Jubillee

OMGosh. 153...what in the world!!


----------



## Jubillee

Totally NOT looking forward to these storms. These two bucklings were supposed to go outside but nope, not with that coming, so they're in my house longer...ugh.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> OMGosh. 153...what in the world!!


I'm starting to wonder if she also had a 5 day heat and we didn't notice...Sybil we knew did but Tonks..I just don't know. She's still not really dropped and is acting like her normal self. Her udders a bit bigger but not tight and I think she still has fairly hard ligs..(she's a don't touch my tail type and I'm not in the mood for an all out war with her)

I still have Sybil and Nick in still, so I know what you mean. I wanted to get her out to the doe barn but now with it being stormy I'll have to bring my yearlings into her stall. Sybil seems like she's going to be ok but I'm not happy with the amount she's eating, I don't think it's enough for being in milk. Nick seems like he's getting plenty and is a bouncy baby boy and silly as all get-out. Her udder is better, but not quite right, so I'm still warm compressing, probio and vitamin c-ing up a storm with her. Today is the first day without banamine so we'll see if that makes a difference. I'm so not looking forward to 2-3 more inches of rain..I'm sick of it too!


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully they go soon for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bless your heart. That Darn Doe Code! Now rain too? Take some deep breaths..start humming...it will help. You can do this! You know the drill! It will all work out. The girls are healthy & good.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well still nothing with Tonks except she's stretching a lot and being very uncomfortable.

Luna, however is on day 140, and Fleur is on day 139. My daughter just texted that Luna was being very "hormonal" and not letting anyone near her and looks like her girl bits are getting quite "bulgy"....

Who knows...sooner or later I'll get to write something exciting...Maybe


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We will ALL be here Waiting!:waiting:


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Well still nothing with Tonks except she's stretching a lot and being very uncomfortable.
> 
> Luna, however is on day 140, and Fleur is on day 139. My daughter just texted that Luna was being very "hormonal" and not letting anyone near her and looks like her girl bits are getting quite "bulgy"....
> 
> Who knows...sooner or later I'll get to write something exciting...Maybe


Hahha your daughter's words!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Hahha your daughter's words!


Actually she also used the witchy with a b word but that can't be put on the forum in addition to hormonal...lol.

Well, I'm not getting my hopes too high but Tonks udder has filled a lot since 3am and she's being very restless, up down and a little digging....
It's raining cats and dogs and we lost power for an hour a bit ago...Perfect doe code weather......

Maybe this evening?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I was thinking about you this a.m..I was wondering if we had any more babies? I hope all the girls are doing well.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> I was thinking about you this a.m..I was wondering if we had any more babies? I hope all the girls are doing well.


Thanks, Keep your fingers crossed. I'm at work, but my daughters taking out the portable DVD player and going to camp in the barn and watch Murder She Wrote with Tonks to see if that keeps her calm. She's really being flighty right now, which is not like her at all.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Are you still having storms? Mine get flighty in high wind condititns, and if a heavy storm is comeing in. Or if theres a walmart bag blowing by. Or if a gate is slamming,,,It scares them. Lol
Keep me posted...please!


----------



## SandyNubians

Sounds like the perfect time to kidShe wouldn't be a goat if she made it easy for you gals!

Can't wait to see her little ones. She has been cooking them a few extra days, so she better have some pretty doelings in there!


----------



## Jubillee

Anything?? We're getting rain, no bad storms, just off/on heavy rain. And no babies. Dang goats.


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## goatblessings

they probably will kid all at once - just to show you who really rules the world.... hope everything goes well...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Daughter just texted me this


----------



## GoofyGoat

Heading home very soon...climbing the walls...can't leave work for 17 more min. and I have a 40 min drive...Tonks is my baby, I've had her since she was 3 weeks old and I want to be there...UGH


----------



## J4Julz

Good luck tonight- hope all goes well!

It's honestly really nice to hear everyone's stories, plans and happenings as I get ready for my girls to get busy. Maybe we can help share the stress!?!


----------



## GoofyGoat

J4Julz said:


> Good luck tonight- hope all goes well!
> 
> It's honestly really nice to hear everyone's stories, plans and happenings as I get ready for my girls to get busy. Maybe we can help share the stress!?!


Welcome to TGS!
We share good times and bad, It's a great community!


----------



## Jubillee

Ahhhhh whaaaaat????? Ahhh dang it Tonks is major competitive LOL. Go To ks, wait for your mom first then drop those GIRLS!!


----------



## goatblessings

I am praying for a healthy textbook kidding....... good luck with her ....... breathe....


----------



## GoofyGoat

Trips... Buckling and two doelings... All good. Will update more in a bit


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow that was crazy! Just as I hit the bottom of my driveway my daughter called and said she's pushing...
Jumped out of car in time to deliver the first, my work clothes are covered with goo but it was worth it 
The buckling was born first, Tonks jumped right in to cleaning mode, he was up nursing in about 10 min. It took about 45 minutes before she delivered the first doeling who was breech, then about 8 minutes till the second doeling. She took a lot of rubbing to get going and sneezing but both girls were up and nursing within about 15 min.
Mom and babies are getting bonding time without humans in the way, we're watching on camera for placenta(s).
Have a couple of pictures but it's dark in the barn si I'll have to get more in the morning.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

OH MY GOODNESS! SOOOOO CUTE! :inlove:Good Tonks!:neat: She waited for you..sounds like an easy GREAT delivery! Im sooo:wow:
happy for you! 
You were there! You Did Good! (woot)


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Wow that was crazy! Just as I hit the bottom of my driveway my daughter called and said she's pushing...
> Jumped out of car in time to deliver the first, my work clothes are covered with goo but it was worth it
> The buckling was born first, Tonks jumped right in to cleaning mode, he was up nursing in about 10 min. It took about 45 minutes before she delivered the first doeling who was breech, then about 8 minutes till the second doeling. She took a lot of rubbing to get going and sneezing but both girls were up and nursing within about 15 min.
> Mom and babies are getting bonding time without humans in the way, we're watching on camera for placenta(s).
> Have a couple of pictures but it's dark in the barn si I'll have to get more in the morning.


Yay! And what a good girl waitin for mama!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Yay! And what a good girl waitin for mama!


She cut it really really close though lol


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> She cut it really really close though lol


Eh..... hand grenades and horse shoes.... :heehee::squish:


----------



## J4Julz

Happy for you! 
Such perfect timing, and now you can rest knowing all is well.


----------



## Jubillee

Yeah!!!! Such cuties!! So glad she waited for you!!


----------



## daisysmaid

So excited for you!!!! Woohoo they are too cute! Glad everything went well. Please post more pics when everyone is rested love those babies!!


----------



## Jessica84

It never fails, you have your good pants or shoes on and there’s someone that’s having a baby lol I bought UGGS once, just once, will never happen again lol
But look at those babies!!! And 2 girls! See it was worth the wait


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww! Congrats on all the little ones! She just needed that extra time to cook the 2 little girls up for you! Merlin is 50/50 now. I wonder what the others will have!

So glad the kidding went well and the kids were quick to get to their feet. Thank you tonks for waiting for your mama to get there!


----------



## GoofyGoat

THANK Y'ALL SO MUCH!
You gals are great and I appreciate each and every one of ya!
2 down 4 to go 
Yes, Merlin is running 50/50 on doe and buck ratio, but 100% on black colored kids I know I can't milk color but they're going to be a bugger to tell apart lol. Sybil's buck at least is twice the size and has a lot of white but the trips are solid black from what we could see. I think one has a white tipped tail. Daylight will tell. 
I'm tired, I've been getting up every couple hours to make sure everyone's warm and eating. I'm a bit worried about the last doeling born she's a bit lethargic. They'll all be coming in today for a few days so we can watch them. It was pouring so moving them last night really wasn't an option.
I called in hooky this morning to my PT job so I could help my daughter get things set up, then I'm off to my other job at 9.
We get a few day break before we start baby watch for Luna and Fleur. They're due the 8th and 9th then Lily on the 13th. Then a good break till Drom.

New picture of Nick


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! SOOOOO CUTE! :inlove:Good Tonks!:neat: She waited for you..sounds like an easy GREAT delivery! Im sooo:wow:
> happy for you!
> You were there! You Did Good! (woot)


Thanks so much!
Yeppers, that's my baby girl


----------



## toth boer goats

:coolmovesdance):goodjob::great:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well a quick update...
Tonks and her trips are doing fantastic. We've come up with names for them Teddy, Cho and Hermione.
Hermione we'll be retaining, but selling the other two. Sybil and Nick are doing great, she's recovered fully and Nick is all boy and so affectionate and easy going, he's going to be a great goat for someone.

Tomorrow is Luna's due date and Monday is Fleurs so ...here we go again!
Luna looks like she actually might go on time, Fleur I'm not so sure about.

Updated pics soon


----------



## MadHouse

Glad to hear everyone doing well! Good luck with Luna and Fleur!


----------



## SandyNubians

So great to hear everyone, especially Sybil, is doing well! 

Ahhh, let the waiting continue! Let's see those kids Luna, and Fleur. On-time this time, please!


----------



## Feira426

So good to hear! Can’t wait to see more pictures. They’re so cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks all!
Today is busy ,busy , busy! I have to add in stalls because we have rain coming most of next week and that dictates where we put everyone. The outside bonding pen for daytime play all of a sudden needs mowed and raked...a million things to do...yikes


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad all is well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! 2 DONE..2 TO GO! :wow:
Im so happy the trips are good. All the Mamas are good.....And your nerves survived & can rest for Round 2(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! 2 DONE..2 TO GO! :wow:
> Im so happy the trips are good. All the Mamas are good.....And your nerves survived & can rest for Round 2(rofl)(rofl)


Actually 2down and 4 to go yet...
Luna's ramping up her udder is almost full and tight...her ligs are very squishy and deep. She's starting the pre-prelabor dance...
Fluers holding on to hers and not quite ready to let them change anything soon though she's due Monday. 
Lily's udder bump is getting bigger
Droms getting huge....

Luna's the black
Fleur the silver


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What Beautiful Preggo Does! So healthy and happy! They were both adorable...
Ok..I stand corrected! 4 to go...Good I can get thrilled listening to your life during the DOE CODE! Its nice to be the cheerleader...not the Goat Mama! (dance)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> What Beautiful Preggo Does! So healthy and happy! They were both adorable...
> Ok..I stand corrected! 4 to go...Good I can get thrilled listening to your life during the DOE CODE! Its nice to be the cheerleader...not the Goat Mama! (dance)


Thanks 
More torture and drama....yep easier watching than living it...but so much fun after it's done


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there..all does & adorable kidds doing well? Hows Hagarath? The big baby buckling?
I wanted to know if you creep feed your babies? If so..how far apart are your posts? Standard are 5 inches..which lets my mini moms almost all the way in. If you could give me some measurments, I would appreciate it. Thankyou.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lol, a couple of my Yearlings can get through 5 inches if they try hard enough so no. Um, this'll be the first year I'm going to try it in the doe area and just use basically a small doggie door type opening. Seeing as though Nick (Sybil's buckling) is the tallest it'll be set to his height and I'll raise it as needed but only about 3-4 inches wide.
Right now I'm keeping everyone in private stalls and they can nibble with mom.
I'm experimenting too.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

:cowboy: I have never tried creep feeding before,so i have no idea lol!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Quick update...
Luna's in her stall and extremely uncomfortable. She's panting and nipping at her sides. My daughters sitting with her and they're watching a cooking show. (Luna was always our taste tester when we bake when she was in a lot, she loves pound cake lol)
Her ligs are really really thin or about gone I really have to dig to find them and her udders gotten bigger in the last few hours. She's also gotten very clingy.
Fleurs ligs went soft, but not quite squishy.
Luna...maybe late tonight or early tomorrow...or it'll be another long wait at work....
Fleur, my guess is Wednesday unless things really ramp up.


----------



## SandyNubians

Ooh, come on luna! Let's see some kids before mama has to go back to work! 

She sounds close. Hopfully she goes soon and save you the wait at work!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Twin does!


----------



## SandyNubians

That was fast! Wahoo! Congrats(dance) Merlin is doing good so far!

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Twin Does???? REALLY??? :wowwoot)(woot)

Wherez the pictures!!!:waiting:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Luna ...wow! 
I was doing night time chores feeding dogs, and my daughter called and said she's pushing....huh...what?
She didn't do the normal prelabor posty or big visible contractions she went from subtle signs to grab your catchers mit....
The first one was in diving position was coming so quickly she might have tore her a little. 
Luna wouldn't clean her she just stood there shell-shocked at what just happened. No matter what we did Luna wanted nothing to do with her. We cleaned baby 1 and we're talking about what we could try when baby #2 shot out of her like a cannon shot with no warning. Again Luna wanted nothing to do with baby. After we got them clean we held Luna and they've both nursed multiple times. I gave Luna 1cc of vitamin b complex and after she dropped her placenta 0.6cc of banamine.
We've been sitting with her and she's now showing interest in the girls. She's letting them nurse and she's given them little licks here and there. I think she'll figure it out. We're going out every two hours tonight to make sure they're eating and warm enough. 
Now for the cuteness


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...how preciouse! Love the sweaters! I. So glad shes done...and DOELINGS!


----------



## Amanda B

GoofyGoat said:


> Well, Here's my waiting thread finally! Getting time to sit down has been in short supply lately. We were hit with an EF-1 Tornado last Friday and I've been busy getting things back in shape. We were very fortunate not to get horrible damage just some fences and roofing repairs, Anyway...
> This is Merlin, the girls Stud muffin.. He's a registered polled Nigerian Dwarf and this is his first time siring kids.
> View attachment 169467
> 
> 
> This is Sybil She's due either Feb 17th or the 23rd (possible 5 day heat)
> View attachment 169469
> View attachment 169471
> 
> 
> Next up is Tonks, (FF) She is also due on the 23rd
> View attachment 169473
> View attachment 169475
> 
> 
> Then it'll be Luna's turn (FF)she's due March 8th
> View attachment 169477
> View attachment 169479
> 
> 
> Fleur will be close on Luna's heels she's due March 9th
> View attachment 169481
> View attachment 169483
> 
> 
> I'll have two more does due in March but my post got too big, only 10 allowed so I'll add them in next post [/QUOTE
> 
> I don't mean to pry on your post, but I cannot seem to get this website to work properly and I am desperately needing some information, I hope you don't mind. I have a baby goat born on March 5 he was a twin. Today has been a horrible day he accidentally got ran over his head is a bit swollen, but he is responsive. He can move some just cannot get up. He acts like he has the sloppy kid syndrome the way he acts with his head. I've given him some of this mother milk, and have put him in warm water. Any suggestions on what I can do I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Amanda B

I have a baby goat born on March 5 he was a twin. Today has been a horrible day he accidentally got ran over his head is a bit swollen, but he is responsive. He can move some just cannot get up. He acts like he has the sloppy kid syndrome the way he acts with his head. I’ve given him some of this mother milk, and have put him in warm water. Any suggestions on what I can do I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Sfgwife

Amanda B said:


> I have a baby goat born on March 5 he was a twin. Today has been a horrible day he accidentally got ran over his head is a bit swollen, but he is responsive. He can move some just cannot get up. He acts like he has the sloppy kid syndrome the way he acts with his head. I've given him some of this mother milk, and have put him in warm water. Any suggestions on what I can do I would greatly appreciate it.


I started a thread in goat management for you on this hon. Click on the link below and it will take you right to it. Others will chime in in a little bit to try help you out i m sure.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/amandab-has-an-emergncy-with-a-kid.211891/


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Luna ...wow!
> I was doing night time chores feeding dogs, and my daughter called and said she's pushing....huh...what?
> She didn't do the normal prelabor posty or big visible contractions she went from subtle signs to grab your catchers mit....
> The first one was in diving position was coming so quickly she might have tore her a little.
> Luna wouldn't clean her she just stood there shell-shocked at what just happened. No matter what we did Luna wanted nothing to do with her. We cleaned baby 1 and we're talking about what we could try when baby #2 shot out of her like a cannon shot with no warning. Again Luna wanted nothing to do with baby. After we got them clean we held Luna and they've both nursed multiple times. I gave Luna 1cc of vitamin b complex and after she dropped her placenta 0.6cc of banamine.
> We've been sitting with her and she's now showing interest in the girls. She's letting them nurse and she's given them little licks here and there. I think she'll figure it out. We're going out every two hours tonight to make sure they're eating and warm enough.
> Now for the cuteness


So so adorable! And yay on luna deciding they are good kidlets.


----------



## daisysmaid

Congratulations!!! How awesome! They are such cute little girls


----------



## Jubillee

Yeah!!!!! Such cuties!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww, they are adorable! The little coat 

Good job Luna! Glad to hear she seems to be figuring out the mama thing. I would be scared too, if these 2 tiny little things shot out of me and started chasing me around for milk!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks y'all so much!
It's been a long night, Luna isn't exactly rejecting them but still trying to figure out the mothering part. She does let them nurse, each check so far the girls tummys feel full and they're alert and moving around but pretty wobbly. They've had their B complex, and selenium/vit e gel with an extra e caplet. Luna accidentally stepped on baby# 1, and we are watching her rear leg because it's hard to tell if it's injured or just newborn wobbles.
Baby #2 is moving around well and a bottomless pit ...
Hopefully they'll all get things figured out.
We're going to bring Luna and babies in for a few days to help her learn and heal.

The little coats are just kids sweat pant legs that I got at goodwill for a buck a piece and cut to fit. It's great, one pair sweats, two baby coats  thanks to @Sfgwife for the ideas


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on two beautiful girls and a good new mama, even if she is still learning. She kidded on her actual due date? Wow!
Glad everyone is ok! Lets hope #1 didn’t get hurt.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on two beautiful girls and a good new mama, even if she is still learning. She kidded on her actual due date? Wow!
> Glad everyone is ok! Lets hope #1 didn't get hurt.


Thanks @MadHouse
Yep, she actually kidded on her due date! I was shocked but thrilled. Looks like I'm going to have an all black goat herd at this rate though Merlin is 6 for six LOL! Granted two of the mommas are mostly black too but still.....Fleur is due today and her ligs are pretty squishy which is better than yesterday with them being pencil solid....I'm not holding my breath for another to go on their due date....????  Lily is Friday and her ligs are softening so maybe by next weekend we'll have some different colored babies...but who knows


----------



## Jubillee

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks y'all so much!
> It's been a long night, Luna isn't exactly rejecting them but still trying to figure out the mothering part. She does let them nurse, each check so far the girls tummys feel full and they're alert and moving around but pretty wobbly. They've had their B complex, and selenium/vit e gel with an extra e caplet. Luna accidentally stepped on baby# 1, and we are watching her rear leg because it's hard to tell if it's injured or just newborn wobbles.
> Baby #2 is moving around well and a bottomless pit ...
> Hopefully they'll all get things figured out.
> We're going to bring Luna and babies in for a few days to help her learn and heal.
> 
> The little coats are just kids sweat pant legs that I got at goodwill for a buck a piece and cut to fit. It's great, one pair sweats, two baby coats  thanks to @Sfgwife for the ideas


Is Luna a FF?

Oh what an awesome idea for goat coats!

And oh my Merlin is a keeper! All does? He needs extra treats and snuggles! That's funny, I have a reserved buckling that is due to be born (hopefully) at the end of the month and his sire is named Merlin too!


----------



## MadHouse

Looks like I'm going to have an all black goat herd at this rate though Merlin is 6 for six LOL! Granted two of the mommas are mostly black too but still.....

Those are their Hogwarts robes!!

Doe code: Luna shocked tou by going on her due date. The updoming ones will have to come up with a different strategy!
Good luck with Fleur, maybe tomorrow?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> Is Luna a FF?
> 
> Oh what an awesome idea for goat coats!
> 
> And oh my Merlin is a keeper! All does? He needs extra treats and snuggles! That's funny, I have a reserved buckling that is due to be born (hopefully) at the end of the month and his sire is named Merlin too!


Yes, Luna is a FF which is why we're cutting her some slack and taking our time.
So far from Merlin 4 does and 2 bucklings so maybe we'll keep him around. The hard part is that he's too related to most of my herd. So, I might have to move him along. He's getting spoiled in proper fashion and he's getting as much snuggling as we can. He's actually a pretty mellow buck (when not in rut) He comes inside and waits for his treats like everyone else. When we first got him he lived inside with Thalia and his favorite TV characture was/is Amos Tupper on Murder She Wrote, he always talks to him when he's on. LOL

Oh I can't wait to see your new little buckling! Good name Merlin for his daddy ...Your new bucklings going to be magical


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Those are their Hogwarts robes!!


LOVE IT and yup they are.... they actually have house colored collars for when they're big enough too. 
Teddy gets a yellow for Hufflepuff, 
Cho has a blue, Ravenclaw, 
Hermione has a red, and Nick also has a red since he's named after the Gryiffindor Ghost Nearly Headless Nick aka Sir Nicholas De Mimsey Poppington.

I'm not holding my breath but Hopefully Lily will go on time....


----------



## MadHouse

I love the house coloured collars!
Wonder what the 2 new girls will be called?
I bet you have a list of possible names.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> I love the house coloured collars!
> Wonder what the 2 new girls will be called?
> I bet you have a list of possible names.


Jeffers had a $1.00 sale on small dog collars with breakaway latches so we bought about $20.00 worth of assorted ones in groups of 4 so in case of quads we were covered LOL
Well, I like Molly for the one with the frosted ears and my daughter thinks they should be Helena and Rowena Ravenclaw since Luna is a Ravenclaw..but I dunno...so no we haven't decided yet.
Yes, It's a huge list. All the Goat names are Order of the Phoenix or their allies...Our chickens are named after the deatheaters and Voldemort followers LOL
Eventually though we'll move on to Lord of the Rings names if we go to an all monk herd...Dwarves and Hobbits are the best  (ok, elves and the race of man are ok too)

I'm letting my bibliophile-ness show through LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> So so adorable! And yay on luna deciding they are good kidlets.


Rats, somehow I missed this sorry! 
Thanks so much, 
Luna is doing really well now, babies are cleaned and being fed. Luna even is starting to lay down by them and nicker if we're holding them. She's turning into a good momma  I'm so excited...though, Luna
milked out almost a full pint! It was her very first time being milked and she stood still and was very well behaved. I'm so proud of her. I think in a couple weeks when we separate the kids at night it's going to be great. 
Sybil still is a nope goat, she's cut her production back to enough to her boy and not a drop more.
I'm ok with it as long as she stays healthy. 
I'm not milking Tonks at all right now with the trips, she needs all she's got.
Fleurs still holding her kids hostage and Lily's not due till Friday.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for keeping us so well informed! I am glad Luna is such a well behaved milker and becoming a good momma!
Sybil is probably still healing, so no extra energy.
The last 2 are playing their cards with you, scheming up the best way to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Rats, somehow I missed this sorry!
> Thanks so much,
> Luna is doing really well now, babies are cleaned and being fed. Luna even is starting to lay down by them and nicker if we're holding them. She's turning into a good momma  I'm so excited...though, Luna
> milked out almost a full pint! It was her very first time being milked and she stood still and was very well behaved. I'm so proud of her. I think in a couple weeks when we separate the kids at night it's going to be great.
> Sybil still is a nope goat, she's cut her production back to enough to her boy and not a drop more.
> I'm ok with it as long as she stays healthy.
> I'm not milking Tonks at all right now with the trips, she needs all she's got.
> Fleurs still holding her kids hostage and Lily's not due till Friday.


Yay for everyone doing so well for you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I heard something about you








I was wondering if it was true








That you have some new PLAYMATES FOR ME????


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> I heard something about you
> View attachment 175533
> 
> I was wondering if it was true
> View attachment 175535
> 
> That you have some new PLAYMATES FOR ME????
> View attachment 175537


Yes Stuffer! My sweet little man I got some friends for ya! Waiting on a few more too


----------



## Jubillee

Moers kiko boars said:


> I heard something about you
> View attachment 175533
> 
> I was wondering if it was true
> View attachment 175535
> 
> That you have some new PLAYMATES FOR ME????
> View attachment 175537


That is so adorable!

What's happening with Fluer??


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> That is so adorable!
> 
> What's happening with Fluer??


Fleur is still pregnant and tomorrow is Lily's due date...Huge storms coming in so god only knows if I'll need to get those lanterns out or not 
SO NOT looking forward to this round..you best batton down the hatches or we might get blown into next week


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well arrrgh matey. We be havin Pirate babies then!! So get the ale ready, steady the sail,,and lets have dos babies tonight!


----------



## toth boer goats

:up::haha::heehee:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Update..but not much new
Well, Fleur is super squishy and looking posty. She still doesn't have much of an udder. I looked at baby pictures of Remus and her, she looked like her udder was a lot bigger then. Maybe she's a last minute fill girl.
I'm thinking early tomorrow maybe....
Lilly is not going today I'm thinking she might hang onto her hostages a few more days.
Nobody's happy with the thunderstorms and rain we've been having especially the boys....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Make her walk the plank! Lol lol im sorry. I know you are so involved into the waiting game. I wish you the best & lots of doelings! All healthy, easy kidding , full udders. and Moms feeling great!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Make her walk the plank! Lol lol im sorry. I know you are so involved into the waiting game. I wish you the best & lots of doelings! All healthy, easy kidding , full udders. and Moms feeling great!


Thanks 

I feel like I'm in the middle of sea squalls lol...what's a little ribbing among friends . It helps pass the time ands good for a laugh!

This weeks been nuts with my daughters midterms and I worked a lot of extra hours so I could have another full weekend off.

Weird thing though..Drom's first Kidding date isn't till the 24th but she's acting weird and kind of off. She's gotten huge so I checked her ketones this morning and they're between neg and trace so I'm going to have to keep a super close eye on her too.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well arrrgh matey. We be havin Pirate babies then!! So get the ale ready, steady the sail,,and lets have dos babies tonight!


Actually I think if I was going for a drink I'd save the ale for the goats and go for the rum


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey...when this kidding season is finished..we ALL need to dress up as pirates, (dance)grab a fake parrot and get together to have some Rum ,Ale, ..and a few Arggghz Matey!!!(rofl)(woot)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey...when this kidding season is finished..we ALL need to dress up as pirates, (dance)grab a fake parrot and get together to have some Rum ,Ale, ..and a few Arggghz Matey!!!(rofl)(woot)


Hahaha that would be fun!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Fleur is FINALLY in labor!


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY~!


----------



## GoofyGoat

It was not the outcome we hoped for. Fleur had a doeling but it was badly positioned. Both legs back and too big to be delivered well. Her shoulder was hung up on Fleurs pelvis. The little doe was DOA by the time I got her turned enough to come out.
I think she's done just waiting on placenta. She's had 3.5 cc of penicillin and vitamin b complex. I'll be giving her banamine once placenta drops.


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> It was not the outcome we hoped for. Fleur had a doeling but it was badly positioned. Both legs back and too big to be delivered well. Her shoulder was hung up on Fleurs pelvis. The little doe was DOA by the time I got her turned enough to come out.
> I think she's done just waiting on placenta. She's had 3.5 cc of penicillin and vitamin b complex. I'll be giving her banamine once placenta drops.


Awwww i am sorry.


----------



## MadHouse

So sorry to hear that!
Sending best wishes for Fleur!


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh no! I'm so sorry:hug: Hope fluer is well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh geez. Im so sad to hear that. Is Fluer doing ok? How are you? I.know your knowledge and experience kept Fluer alive. You did all you could, much more than I would have known to do. Im so sorry. Im sending prayers to you.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks y'all!
I'm praying hard for Fleur .....it's iffy at best.
She's really sore and miserable, I'm thinking she might have torn. It was really rough. 
After we got her cleaned up and as comfortable as possible we brought everyone in...and cleaned up the mess.
Just as I was going to run back to the house...I noticed Lily contract hard...she must have gone into labor outside while Fleur was Kidding. 
I grabbed my phone and called my daughter to grab towels and the Kidding kit and within seconds a bubble was showing and about 6 pushes later lily had a buckling. A few minutes later buckling number two arrived.
The second buckling is very weak and we have him in the house. Both boys had selenium/vit e, b complex and an extra e caplet.
Buckling two is on a heating pad while buckling one is with Lily.
Hopefully tomorrow we can put them back together....dry. Pictures tomorrow


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh CONGRATS on Bucklings. Cmon little guy...you can do this! I hope Lily is ok! Her picture with the kidds looks good. 
Im praying for Fluer! Im praying no tares, just sore! Bless her heart. Hang in there. !


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh CONGRATS on Bucklings. Cmon little guy...you can do this! I hope Lily is ok! Her picture with the kidds looks good.
> Im praying for Fluer! Im praying no tares, just sore! Bless her heart. Hang in there. !


Thanks!
Lily is doing great, though since she's a FF I gave her banamine anyway. I milked out about 5 ounces of her colostrum to give the little one tonight. I didn't want to take too much since she has one with her. I can mix in replacer if I need to. He's a brown Swiss marked just like his momma and her twin Sirius (my avatar) I'm praying hard he does well. The other little boy is mostly black but I believe he has some brown spots too. I was not paying close attention I'll take off his jacket in the morning.

When I went out a few minutes ago to check on them Fleur was eating some hay and she chowed down on red raspberry leaves. Only time will tell.


----------



## goathiker

Now is the time to start introducing her wonderful miracle of a buckling she never had to her. There's got to be enough of her fluid somewhere to make her believe. Having the kid nursing is much better for her than stopping the cleansing contractions with banamine.
If you already gave an anti-abortic (banamine) and a uterine stimulator (raspberry leaves) shame on you. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## GoofyGoat

goathiker said:


> Now is the time to start introducing her wonderful miracle of a buckling she never had to her. There's got to be enough of her fluid somewhere to make her believe. Having the kid nursing is much better for her than stopping the cleansing contractions with banamine.
> If you already gave an anti-abortic (banamine) and a uterine stimulator (raspberry leaves) shame on you. You can't have it both ways.


Thanks,
I thought of grafting one of Lily's bucklings to Fleur, but I'm not positive that she didn't tear and she's really aggressive with other goats, I didn't want him to have Fleurs scent so that if the worst happened Lilly wouldn't accept her boy back. I figured if she makes it, I'll just dry her up and give her a year off.

No, I can't have it both ways, you're so right. I was giving a small bit to my other does and she begged so I figured if I could get her to eat something, anything..it couldn't be bad. So she got a small palm full.


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on the two little bucklings! 
Healing vibes, strength and courage to all!
:bighug:


----------



## daisysmaid

Congratulations on the little boys and so so sorry to hear about the other birth being so rough. Hoping fleur will remain healthy and make a full recovery!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks


----------



## SandyNubians

Congrats on the bucklings! They are cute. Glad to hear fleur was eating some. Hopefully she is just really sore. Praying she has a quick recovery.


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, prayers sent.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there..how are YOU? You have been through alot..working, and your daughters exams, and kidding too. Are you ok? Have you taken time to breathe? Cry? Scream? And then hug those cute adorable fur balls??? 
Just thinking about you...I dont want to mar your Superwoman image. I just care..


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks, It's so nice that you care. TGS has great folks and even though not many of us have met there's a great sense of caring about our online friends. However, I don't deserve superwoman status at all.
Losing Fleurs doe stung a lot..I'm struggling with the self doubt like everyone else who loses a kid no matter if there was nothing that could be done. I've been nursing Fleur with IV's and pen g and banamine and I think she's starting to turn the corner for the better. I milked out her out about half way to make her more comfortable yesterday and I will check if she needs it again tonight. I'm hoping to dry her up so that her energy can go into healing,
Lilys' boys are doing much better the little swiss marked is back with her now and she's a great mom.
My daughter is the superwoman she did great on her midterms and has done so much work with the goats ..she's amazing. At 19 she's shouldering a lot of stuff and handling it great.
We only have Drom left to kid but no exact due date just a range so It'll be a crap shoot. I can't wait till kidding is over ...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Here's some pics of Lily and her boys


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> TGS has great folks and even though not many of us have met there's a great sense of caring about our online friends


That is so true!
I am glad you can express that self doubt in words, it will make it easier to let it pass. You are a wonderful goat mom, and so is your daughter!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh GG that picture of Lily is amazing. She looks soo happy. And those 2 boys...ohhhh I just want to grab them and snuggle. They are so cute! 
Your Daughter got her direction from you. Im glad you can see in her, who you are! Im sure you are hurting. I wish you didnt have that loss. Im glad Fluer is recovering with your knowledge & abilities. Just because we havent met, doesnt mean we wont. You never know where Ill show up. I admire your strength, and how your daughter is doing. That tells me alot about you! Keep that chin up. I have no doubt, you do an amazing job, in anything you attempt!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks all!
@MadHouse
It's my hope that anyone who reads these threads can see the process of emotion and so they realize they're not the only ones who go through it. I figure it'll help them too. I know that reading some of these threads in the beginning that seasoned breeders didn't seem to feel bad or have doubts..which made it impersonal and disconnected. I know everyone on TGS loves their animals and goes through the normal range of emotion but seldom mentions it.
The guest room is always open to you @Moers kiko boars 
More rain! You might want to wait a while before coming....
We're under another flood warning so I think we're going to float away soon. We've gotten 5 inches of rain in two days and are getting 3 more by tonight.
It's insane! I've got my buck and wethers in the outside shed. Drom and her two yearlings in one Kidding pen, Sybil and Nick in another then Tonks and her trips in the third and Fleur in the last. In the house I have Luna and her twins,Lily and her twins and Thalia in my bedroom in a Great Dane crate. I was going to take the Nick, Teddy and two of the girls to get disbudded today but I'm not sure we can. Nick is going to wind up horned if I can't get him in. Hagrids vet bills prevented me from buying a dehorner this year so ...ugh


----------



## Jubillee

Oh my I'm so very sorry about Fluer's doeling. I know those feelings of self-doubt well. This has been a rough kidding season for a lot of people. Just let the feelings come and deal with them. Don't let the "what-ifs" rule you. Find out what you can learn from it. 

How is Fluer doing? The boys are so adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jubillee said:


> Oh my I'm so very sorry about Fluer's doeling. I know those feelings of self-doubt well. This has been a rough kidding season for a lot of people. Just let the feelings come and deal with them. Don't let the "what-ifs" rule you. Find out what you can learn from it.
> 
> How is Fluer doing? The boys are so adorable.


Thanks, I'm ok and there were not a lot of "what if's"..., it was a bad presentation and the cord prolapsed/broke in the 20 plus minutes it took to get her out. She had no oxygen or bled out into Fleur. It stunk but it is something that happens (rarely) It still stings because it's a lost life. 
I made it to the vet (PHEW) and got 4 of the kids disbudded and picked up a dose of Exceede to give Fleur. She's still got a bit of a fever but barely and she's finally drinking again so I stopped the IV this morning. She wanted to go outside which is HUGE next to her barely moving since Sunday so she's out with my yearling does enjoying a break in the weather. Small steps but encouraging.
The boys each weighed only 1.5lbs they're tiny! But they're healthy and starting to be bouncy. They're going to be a lot of fun when they're big enough to get with the rest of the kids.
Thanks for asking


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck with Fleur. I hope she fully recovers for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hi there. Well its no better here. We got dumped on by rain & high winds last night. We were so saturated the ground gave way like jello when you walk. Today, thankyou Jesus, the Sun came out. The wind blew gently . And the temp rose to 70°! All the kidds were playing, jumping and acting so happy. Now tonight, I had to lock all the youngest ones up in the birthing barn due to storms hitting here in the next couple of hours. Little man has his tub all dried and ready for him tonight. I redid the interior of the FB reg girls 2 stalls to keep the rain out tonight! 
But Im tired of rain and now its going to drop in temp to 30??? Uuuuugghhhh! So I understand completely. Ive decided I want to win the lottery to have a nice barn that will withstand all the rain & snow , so all my goats stay dry & happy!


----------



## Damfino

Just caught up on this thread. I'm sorry you lost Fleur's baby. I hope she does alright. Your bucklings are adorable!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hi there. Well its no better here. We got dumped on by rain & high winds last night. We were so saturated the ground gave way like jello when you walk. Today, thankyou Jesus, the Sun came out. The wind blew gently . And the temp rose to 70°! All the kidds were playing, jumping and acting so happy. Now tonight, I had to lock all the youngest ones up in the birthing barn due to storms hitting here in the next couple of hours. Little man has his tub all dried and ready for him tonight. I redid the interior of the FB reg girls 2 stalls to keep the rain out tonight!
> But Im tired of rain and now its going to drop in temp to 30??? Uuuuugghhhh! So I understand completely. Ive decided I want to win the lottery to have a nice barn that will withstand all the rain & snow , so all my goats stay dry & happy!


Yep! Its been insane!
Make you a deal, If I win the lotto I'll build your barn if you win you build me a barn ok?
I think it's the only way I'll get one at this rate LOL 
BTW...Murphy follows me around like a lost puppy so you better win


----------



## GoofyGoat

Damfino said:


> Just caught up on this thread. I'm sorry you lost Fleur's baby. I hope she does alright. Your bucklings are adorable!


Thanks!
Fleur's getting better every day Thank you. It's been slow and touch and go a couple times but I am 90% sure she'll recover. She's starting to act like her old self which makes my heart soar


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry for the loss. 

Glad she is doing better now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

DEFINATELY...I bought the lotto ticket Tuesday. Just a barn? Thats all? SURE.NOT A PROBLEM. (rofl) Did that make me sound rich? Maybe that will get the lotto working for.me! :wow:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> DEFINATELY...I bought the lotto ticket Tuesday. Just a barn? Thats all? SURE.NOT A PROBLEM. (rofl) Did that make me sound rich? Maybe that will get the lotto working for.me! :wow:


I bought one today.. I figure we might get lucky  Two new barns coming up! LOL


----------



## GoofyGoat

toth boer goats said:


> Sorry for the loss.
> 
> Glad she is doing better now.


Thank you!
Today Fleur was up and begging for breakfast and then had a good long drink and we're 29 hours without a fever so I think she's going to make it for sure now.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Thank you!
> Today Fleur was up and begging for breakfast and then had a good long drink and we're 29 hours without a fever so I think she's going to make it for sure now.


So glad to hear that!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> So glad to hear that!!


Thank you! I appreciate it


----------



## Jubillee

Hooray on Fluer! So glad she's doing better. We've been out for a bit the past couple days making sure we get stocked up on feed. Crazy times and need to make sure my babies have what they need.


----------



## healthyishappy

GoofyGoat said:


> We're under another flood warning so I think we're going to float away soon. We've gotten 5 inches of rain in two days and are getting 3 more by tonight.


Is that normal for where you are?
We have gotten at LEAST 6 inches here in this past few days and our average precipitation is 12 inches. That gives some perspective.


----------



## GoofyGoat

healthyishappy said:


> Is that normal for where you are?
> We have gotten at LEAST 6 inches here in this past few days and our average precipitation is 12 inches. That gives some perspective.


No, it's not normal... Its horrible! We got a couple more last night and it's saying more coming all weekend. Something is up but I'll be doggoned if I know what it is...Mother Nature's wrath I think


----------



## Sfgwife

you can have ours..


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> View attachment 176201
> 
> you can have ours..


Just hold on... this mess is headed your way...I hope you don't get the wind we had, it was over 50mph in last nights storm.


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Just hold on... this mess is headed your way...I hope you don't get the wind we had, it was over 50mph in last nights storm.


As paul and i were fussin bout the hot today. I told him i keep lookin at the stack of wood by the stove. And how i am not movin it yet cause we gonna have one more cold spell. He said might need fire thos week end or early next week.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

GO FLUER ...YOU GO GIRL! So glad she is better!!!! Woohoo. Im sick of rain...booooo hissss. So we went from rain & 75° TO 50..CLOUDY...AND FREEZE WARNINGS!!mg:. Then we stay in 40°..THEN Sat night...we get to go to 32°...& MORE RAIN!!!(headsmash)⚡❄☔☔☔☔☔⛈❄❄❄


----------



## healthyishappy

GoofyGoat said:


> No, it's not normal... Its horrible! We got a couple more last night and it's saying more coming all weekend. Something is up but I'll be doggoned if I know what it is...Mother Nature's wrath I think


LOL! I know what you mean. The ground is so saturated here that you sink 6 inches every step.

Yup. This is definitely an unusual year. I do like the green that's popping up though. It's been raining, snowing, hailing.... it can't make up it's mind.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes it is.
We had spring late winter and now have winter in spring. (doh)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, we're only a couple days from Droms first possible Kidding date...she's a chunky lady with I think twins.
Pics once we have a day without rain


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Really?? Twin does???:happygoat::lolgoat: im waiting to see! Come on SUNSHINE!


----------



## GoofyGoat

She's the last and I'm finally done! 
I can't wait.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, Drom's still fat and grumpy...
Hopefully soon...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cmon Drom..if Wahbi can...you can too!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Drom looked like she dropped some this morning and her udders starting to fill...


----------



## MadHouse

Go Drom!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I hope she waits till Saturday because it's going to be 90 today with the heat the flies will be bad. We have a cooling off coming on the weekend into the 70's which is perfect kidding weather so...hopefully she'll wait.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness. She is definately out there! Soooo adorable.:inlove: You just want to lightly scratch her tummy for her! :neat:
Cant wait to see what she is hiding from us ! Sending Prayers (pray)for an easy delivery, no problems, and everybody is happy & healthy!!!:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness. She is definately out there! Soooo adorable.:inlove: You just want to lightly scratch her tummy for her! :neat:
> Cant wait to see what she is hiding from us ! Sending Prayers (pray)for an easy delivery, no problems, and everybody is happy & healthy!!!:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


Thank you! She's a don't touch me type until she kids then she's all love and gimme treats...She's a really good momma so I think everything will go great!


----------



## daisysmaid

Ahh look at her she's so wide lol enjoying the greens for sure!! Good luck and happy kidding


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, she's still holding on to her hostages. It's probably a good thing because it's crazy around here.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Well, she's still holding on to her hostages. It's probably a good thing because it's crazy around here.


I imagine it WOULD be crazy with moms and kids and crazy weather! Do you still have goats in your bedroom?
I hope everyone is as well as they can be!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yes, I still have Fleur sleeping in my room but she's out most of the time. I've got Lily and her boys in the dining room and Luna and her girls in the library and every one else in the boy or girl barn. I'm probably going to get recalled to EMS so trying to get ready....
I just found out we've had 18 inches of rain in three months...wetest year on record right now 
Crazy times.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hi GG...







I WAS THINKING ABOUT YOU!








TAKE CARE!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Moers kiko boars
THANK YOU SO MUCH I REALLY NEEDED A SMILE, My boy Stuffer just made my day!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Yes, I still have Fleur sleeping in my room but she's out most of the time. I've got Lily and her boys in the dining room and Luna and her girls in the library and every one else in the boy or girl barn. I'm probably going to get recalled to EMS so trying to get ready....
> I just found out we've had 18 inches of rain in three months...wetest year on record right now
> Crazy times.


Omg crazy! And. Drom and jade are in a race! Her kids dropped today and then were more down tonight when i went in to feed and bedtime.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hes growing up! Im glad you smiled! He will be thrilled to hear that! Take Care of you! How is your daughter? Did she do well on her tests? Miss talking with you. Cant wait to see Droms hostages!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks for asking...My daughter's having a rough time with the isolation right now...School isn't the problem because she was doing most online anyway but she could still get away from the farm and hang out. With the shelter in place orders she doesn't have that connection and it's rough. I'm sure all parents are dealing with it but I feel bad for her. I'm not a social type so I'm not feeling it like she is. 
Drom's still preggo so maybe @Sfgwife we'll be kidding together  I'm looking forward to the long ears Jade shares as much as my own


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes Im not the social butterfly either. It would be really hard on Seniors & no prom. No graduations. That is sad. .and being young..its hard to handle. They forget College is coming. By then this pandwmic should be finished. They can have all the celebrations then. Hopefully bt June or July they can have some pool parties..and stuff.


----------



## J4Julz

Goodness Drom has an X-Wide Load! get her a warning flag!

Hope your last kidding comes easily and with better temps! It's cold here and grr, I want springtime.


----------



## GoofyGoat

J4Julz said:


> Goodness Drom has an X-Wide Load! get her a warning flag!
> 
> Hope your last kidding comes easily and with better temps! It's cold here and grr, I want springtime.


LOL thanks for the laugh! A goat with a wide load sign...hahaha
I'll be happy to send you the warmth if you'll take the rain too 
I want COLD again


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Any body want high winds & rain? We have a nice sunny day, then a windy day with gusts up to 45 mph. Then a day thats only steady high winds..then ohhhh boy...its going to rain & be windy....YAY:waiting:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Any body want high winds & rain? We have a nice sunny day, then a windy day with gusts up to 45 mph. Then a day thats only steady high winds..then ohhhh boy...its going to rain & be windy....YAY:waiting:


Yeppers, that's us all this upcoming weekend too. They're calling for more severe weather. I think I've spent more money on pine shavings than I have for food this month with everyone stuck in the barns.
My poor babies don't know what grass is


----------



## MadHouse

Anyone want our snowstorm?
Our goats get to stay in today, since it turned from rain to snow now, and it’s really slippery under the snow.
But no, not in the house, just in their MadHouse.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Anyone want our snowstorm?
> Our goats get to stay in today, since it turned from rain to snow now, and it's really slippery under the snow.
> But no, not in the house, just in their MadHouse.


I'd take it as long as there's a two week long freeze that goes with it to kill all the bloody flies!


----------



## MadHouse

No, freeze will only last until Monday, sorry.
I gotta keep my snowstorm then, I guess.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Still waiting 
Looks like she'll go closer to the 9th Kidding date, then it's finally over. She's very grumpy.Her ketones are still testing neg/trace but something is radically different with this pregnancy I just can't put my finger on it. She's "off", though I can't figure out what's causing it.
Maybe it's just barn blues because of all the rain but she seems miserable... I dunno.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Off? Maybe lack of exercise due to the rain & yucky weather. I dont think they do as well in this junk. I have to walk with mine outside, just so they will walk a little while. Its amazing how far they will walk away from their house for a :hubbahubba:COOKIE,. then when you are out of cookie...their face changesmg: they realize....No More Cookies:upset: its starting to rain...mg:mg:look how far we are from the Goat house:goatrun::rungoat::goatrun::rungoat::rungoat:...Then I check off...excersize Done for the day!:heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife

Moers kiko boars said:


> Off? Maybe lack of exercise due to the rain & yucky weather. I dont think they do as well in this junk. I have to walk with mine outside, just so they will walk a little while. Its amazing how far they will walk away from their house for a :hubbahubba:COOKIE,. then when you are out of cookie...their face changesmg: they realize....No More Cookies:upset: its starting to rain...mg:mg:look how far we are from the Goat house:goatrun::rungoat::goatrun::rungoat::rungoat:...Then I check off...excersize Done for the day!:heehee:


:goodjob::heehee:. You gots weird goats! Lol. Mine... let me see how far i can stretch my neck out for that cookie. Ahhh nope ok. Done. Hhahaahahah.


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Still waiting
> Looks like she'll go closer to the 9th Kidding date, then it's finally over. She's very grumpy.Her ketones are still testing neg/trace but something is radically different with this pregnancy I just can't put my finger on it. She's "off", though I can't figure out what's causing it.
> Maybe it's just barn blues because of all the rain but she seems miserable... I dunno.


Awwww poor girl. Maybe she is carryin all does! :nod:


----------



## Tanya

Omw. I am so glad I am not breeding my baby yet!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Still waiting
> Looks like she'll go closer to the 9th Kidding date, then it's finally over. She's very grumpy.Her ketones are still testing neg/trace but something is radically different with this pregnancy I just can't put my finger on it. She's "off", though I can't figure out what's causing it.
> Maybe it's just barn blues because of all the rain but she seems miserable... I dunno.


I hope the rainy weather blues is all it is!
Do treats cheer her up?
Best birthing wishes to Andomeda and you!!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Off? Maybe lack of exercise due to the rain & yucky weather. I dont think they do as well in this junk. I have to walk with mine outside, just so they will walk a little while. Its amazing how far they will walk away from their house for a :hubbahubba:COOKIE,. then when you are out of cookie...their face changesmg: they realize....No More Cookies:upset: its starting to rain...mg:mg:look how far we are from the Goat house:goatrun::rungoat::goatrun::rungoat::rungoat:...Then I check off...excersize Done for the day!:heehee:


You are very funny!
I get mine to run and dance with treats too!
They watch my hand go in the pocket... oooohhhh!:crazy:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Still preggo...


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Still preggo...


She gots four lil doelings in there.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Still preggo...


I was thinking of her today. Any signs of getting closer?


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Sfgwife ...SHe had better have some does in there or else LOL
@MadHouse, Not really acting like she's getting closer, but she's turned into a complete witch with her attitude. UGH
It's SO unlike her. If she hasn't kidded by Friday then I'm inducing. Enough is enough. She tried to head butt my daughter yesterday. Normally she's a lovey dovey goat with a hold my hoof attitude...
Her ketones hit low/moderate yesterday for the first time and she got her mega dose of magic and this morning they were trace. She's been getting outside to nibble the lush greens and run with the herd but isn't really but this far into her pregnancy I don't really expect her to act like a yearling.
Her feet are fine no swelling, her temp is averaging 102.2 (ish)... If she could have pickles and ice cream she's probably eat those too...she's eating with gusto. Her bodily functions are right on track. FAMACHA good...
She's got no excuses not to have those kids ASAP!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Tanya

Goofygoat all will be good. Just hope mother nature agrees and puts a beautiful smile on your face


----------



## MadHouse

I hope she gets over her grumpiness and have real soon and has her kids ASAP!!!
Get on it, Drom!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey Cmon now..IF ALLof us were That Big & preggo...getting close to the due date, in this crazy weather...well I wouldbe grumpy too!:devil: lets face it..shes as wide as she is tall...poor girl i bet by Friday your gonna have 3 little does all bouncing around you
.
And ALL THIS WILL BE OVER! :nod:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh..and on 3-26..you say her udder was starting to fill & she looked as though the babies had dropped. Well Thursday is 2 weeks. So maybe......by Friday...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey girl..how is Drom? How is your daughter? Is she doing any better? How are you? I was just thinking of you guys & Drom. Wondering if you had any escapeez you were playing with? :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> She's got no excuses not to have those kids ASAP!


Yes she does.... you are not ABSOLUTELY crazy uet and she still has a few doe code rules yet to use. (embarrassed):heehee:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Yes she does.... you are not ABSOLUTELY crazy Yet,(embarrassed):heehee:


Wanna bet?


----------



## MadHouse

Todayis her due date! That means, likely she won’t go today, according to the doe code.


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Wanna bet?


eh. Your posts are comprehendable still. You got a day at least til the crazy sets in. :imokrofl)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I just thought of how we have been in quarantine for about 30 days, but droms babies have been in quarantine for 150+ days :0 
They got to be going INSANE in there! I’m sure they will finally have enough very soon


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Those hostages need to become ESCAPEES! ALL black & white striped. Run babies run! :goatkiss::happygoat::lolgoat:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks y'all!
She'll have them when she has them. I'm way past worrying about it.


----------



## MadHouse

You mean you are at the point of Zen and the art of breedering goats? Wow!


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> You mean you are at the point of Zen and the art of breedering goats? Wow!


Lol, no zen involved. I'm just past the point of no return, I worked 60 hours so far this week with two more shifts to go...and I'm too tired to worry.

Edit: Oh geez...50 hours not 60 yikes...sorry.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

O my! I am sorry  and you work on the Er right? It must be so hard right now. I hope she goes for you soon!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please take care of you! Please get some rest! We need you happy & healthy so YOU can show us Droms hidden treasure!:kid3::kid3::kid2::kid2::kid::kid::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid2::kid3::what::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid:
We need to see them. !


----------



## Tanya

Goofy goat. You need to get rest for your human patoents and your furbabies too. How is the ER there?


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey girl, how are you? Hows Drom?your weather doin ok?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Drom is in pre-labor/ almost labor. She built her nest and is getting ramped up!
Hoping she goes before the severe weather we are supposed to have today.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I’m sure cricket is gonna wait for the worst part of the storm! Little punk!

Good luck!


----------



## Tanya

Goooooddd luck. Cantvwait to see little babies.


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Drom is in pre-labor/ almost labor. She built her nest and is getting ramped up!
> Hoping she goes before the severe weather we are supposed to have today.


Ooooo go drom goooooo!


----------



## daisysmaid

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## MadHouse

Thinking of you!!
:hug:
Wishing for easy delivery and finally your rum and then a good sleep (for you, not Drom)!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Trips! 
Two bucklings and a tiny doeling


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks all


----------



## Tanya

Now look at those beautiful babies. Congratulations. Well done Drom. :storkgirl::storkboy::storkboy:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Too cute!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Aww cuties:inlove: Good Job!!:clapping:


----------



## MadHouse

Wonderful! Congratulations! We needed this!
Thanks Drom, thanks universe!! How is Drom?
:bighug::squish:
:run:


----------



## daisysmaid

Awwwww congratulations  ️ then all!! Yes we all definitely needed this


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Trips!
> Two bucklings and a tiny doeling
> 
> View attachment 178299
> View attachment 178301


Hmmmm this seems familiar! Congrats they are cuties!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Hmmmm this seems familiar! Congrats they are cuties!


Thank you! This time all her kids are all chocolate buckskins 
Drom and Tonks are mother daughter and look alikes. 
Tonks had trips....
Drom had trips....

I can't wait to get a picture with all Drom's kids and grandkids. To post.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Hmmmm this seems familiar! Congrats they are cuties!


Doh,
Jade did the same thing didn't she... uh boy I'm slow....
Hey, we got our girls though! 

Thank you!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Doh,
> Jade did the same thing didn't she... uh boy I'm slow....
> Hey, we got our girls though!
> 
> Thank you!


Hahha yep!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh Goofy Goat..they are adorable. How do you keep your hands off of them. They look sooooo soft & fluffy! Hows Drom? How are you? Are you going to get a GREAT Nights Sleep? Yay(woot):lolgoat::goatkiss: (woot):wow::wow::wow:JUST LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## Damfino

Aw... send some of that buck luck my way! I'm always over the moon about any kid, boy or girl, as long as it's healthy. BUT, since I sell packgoats I really prefer bucklings.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh Goofy Goat..they are adorable. How do you keep your hands off of them. They look sooooo soft & fluffy! Hows Drom? How are you? Are you going to get a GREAT Nights Sleep? Yay(woot):lolgoat::goatkiss: (woot):wow::wow::wow:JUST LOVE THEM!!!!


Aw, thank you! They are too sweet, the little doeling is a keeper I think. The boys are strong and wide I'm actually pretty excited about them. Drom is doing great,the doeling was first, perfect presentation. The two boys tried to beat each other out (they were a tangled mess head of one, foot of another presenting) but luckily it was quickly sorted out then wow whoosh...hey world....here we are. Lol.

I'll get sleep tonight. I'm off today so I'll get to play with all the kids..if this doggone rain will let up. We're under tornado/high wind watches as well. 
Thanks for checking tho


----------



## GoofyGoat

Damfino said:


> Aw... send some of that buck luck my way! I'm always over the moon about any kid, boy or girl, as long as it's healthy. BUT, since I sell packgoats I really prefer bucklings.


Sending lots Buck luck hopes to you @Damfino!


----------



## GoofyGoat

The babies and Drom enjoying a nap. We went from 82*to 37* so they got moved to the house to help them stay warm enough. The biggest boy only weighs 2lb10oz but everyone's teeth are erupted. It's just like Drom's trips last year. Tiny but very healthy. From left to right...Aurora, Severus, and Regulus


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are ALL SO ADORABLE! I Just want to snuggle them. Ohhhhh they are so fluffy! They look healthy to me. And Drom looks good!


----------



## MadHouse

Happy to hear they are healthy!
Enjoy the snuggling!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thank you both! 
@Moers kiko boars how are you holding up? You're in the medical field aren't you? How are your new FB babies doing? How's my Stuffer doing? 
@MadHouse how's May doing? She's only a couple days away isn't she?

Sorry I've been offline but been extremely busy between work and farm and haven't checked in as much as I should have.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Thank you both!
> @Moers kiko boars how are you holding up? You're in the medical field aren't you? How are your new FB babies doing? How's my Stuffer doing?
> @MadHouse how's May doing? She's only a couple days away isn't she?
> 
> Sorry I've been offline but been extremely busy between work and farm and haven't checked in as much as I should have.


Hey, with 60 hours of work in a week there is no should!!
I cannot imagine having to work those long hours all the time.
You must be exhausted.
I hope you have the night off, enjoying your new fuzz balls.
May is still pregnant and getting spoiled. But suffering being alone in her new digs.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey Goofy Goat. Im hanging in there. Im enjoying what I can of my two FB bucklngs. Mr Stuffer is getting Big!








About 53lbs of Big. Not big boned, but thick.
My youngest Thunderbolt...sleeps alot!








At least when I see him...he is...lol
Ill have to take a new pic of Ligtning Rod. Hes took a growth spurt. Or looks like he has to me. Ill get you a pic.
Now how about your first cuties! How big are they now? Arent they a month old now? I would love to see a picture, whenever you have time. The kidd pics keep me smiling. Take my mind away for a second or so. Lol
You take care & be careful. Get some rest. Its very important!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Just some pictures of the kids helping me clean the barn...


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Awe their so cute:inlove::inlove: Just curious, How well do the pine shavings work for you? Do the last very long? Thanks!


----------



## MadHouse

Yay! The Hogwarts kids with their House colours!!
I bet they loove helping!
:inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Iluvlilly! said:


> Awe their so cute:inlove::inlove: Just curious, How well do the pine shavings work for you? Do the last very long? Thanks!


Thanks 
We have a plywood floor so I have to use something, they're better on a dirt floor I think. Yes, they absorb a lot but not all. No, they don't last that long because I have to use a fairly thick layer, I have to clean wet spots out daily and add in PDZ to keep it clean and healthy.


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They have really grown! :bonk: Wow..they are soooo cute. I bet they are so much fun to watch! (dance) oh they are cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> They have really grown! :bonk: Wow..they are soooo cute. I bet they are so much fun to watch! (dance) oh they are cute.


Thanks!
They're so Fun to watch! Yesterday we put everyone together in our main pen it was hilarious when the littles saw Alastor our boer wether (200lb gentle giant) they high tailed it back to their moms and hid behind them...Then, when Alastor laid down they thought he was a trampoline lol.

How's my Stuffer boy?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh. Such a cute story. Those little guys can steal your hesrt so quickly! Just love them to pieces!. 
Stuffer is good. Hes growibg upm& getting bucky. Soon Ill be selling some. Just sold 6 with a hold on another. Ill see in if I can get a decent picture in the next few days when its not storming.


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks!
> They're so Fun to watch! Yesterday we put everyone together in our main pen it was hilarious when the littles saw Alastor our boer wether (200lb gentle giant) they high tailed it back to their moms and hid behind them...Then, when Alastor laid down they thought he was a trampoline lol.
> 
> How's my Stuffer boy?


The kids tried using mr t as a tramp a few days ago. He was nappin in the sun. They lost. Poor things. He picked up his nog like what the heck but laid it back down. The kids went runnin to any goat or hope or Eb that might shelter them. Hahahaha. They do that frequently when they get near the new dexters too. They know their peoples and know the three new are strangers still. Hope is HILARIOUS when they go to her! She sniffs them and puts her nog down and wont let the new cows come near. It is precious.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh. Such a cute story. Those little guys can steal your hesrt so quickly! Just love them to pieces!.
> Stuffer is good. Hes growibg upm& getting bucky. Soon Ill be selling some. Just sold 6 with a hold on another. Ill see in if I can get a decent picture in the next few days when its not storming.


Geez, more storms? Stay safe and dry! We're going to get them tomorrow night. I'm not looking forward to it at all.
I can't wait to see more pics of my sweet boy.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> The kids tried using mr t as a tramp a few days ago. He was nappin in the sun. They lost. Poor things. He picked up his nog like what the heck but laid it back down. The kids went runnin to any goat or hope or Eb that might shelter them. Hahahaha. They do that frequently when they get near the new dexters too. They know their peoples and know the three new are strangers still. Hope is HILARIOUS when they go to her! She sniffs them and puts her nog down and wont let the new cows come near. It is precious.


Silly babies


----------



## Moers kiko boars




----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh I just want to love on him! He's gotten so big and handsome!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

MY KIDS ARE BUTT HEADS!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Silly boys 
I love it when they think they're all big and tough! I have a bunch of bloody noggins running around right now too. They keep sparing and bashing where I disbudded them. Thank goodness for Caltron IV it keeps the flys off while keeping the yuck out of their wounds. It's funny though because they're running around with light purple heads


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes I agree. I stand there for a long time to watching them be innocent & sweet...then just ram someone. Then the party starts! :buttheads: then it ends, they eat. They do a few shoulder pushes...then here we go again! I just laugh.


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod::up:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hes smiling!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 180307
> 
> Hes smiling!


He looks wonderful and happy!
That's my little guy


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Caboose & Uno da mayo breaking into my shop..lol








Lightning& Thunderbolt















WE MISS YOU! GET TO FEELING BETTER!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw!
That's my little guy...he looks great! 
They all do.
I love the break in artists...stinkers 
I'm healing slowly but thanks. I'll be back asap.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Tanya

GoofyGoat said:


> Aw!
> That's my little guy...he looks great!
> They all do.
> I love the break in artists...stinkers
> I'm healing slowly but thanks. I'll be back asap.


Oh Goofy. You ok?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Tanya said:


> Oh Goofy. You ok?


I'm getting better thank you.
I had a nasty fall/accident and broke my femur, tibia and fibula and tore all my tendons and ligaments in my knee. It's a hard thing to recover from but slowly but surely I'm getting better.
My daughter has been amazing taking care of the 24 goats and me as well as learning to drive so we can get to various a appointments.
I'll get pics of my babies up when I can but I'm forbidden to go in the Goat run right now 
Thanks for asking though


----------



## MadHouse

I am glad you are recovering! Your daughter sounds amazing and should get a medal!


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> I am glad you are recovering! Your daughter sounds amazing and should get a medal!


Thank you, she is really quite a kiddo if I do say so myself I'm extremely proud of her.


----------



## Tanya

Daughters are amazing little things to have around. They are true blessings and will always be blessings.
I am so glad you have some one to help you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So glad you are back on here! We missed you, your charming wit, (jessica84 princess) and all your good advice! I hope your recovery is fast and as painless as possible!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> So glad you are back on here! We missed you, your charming wit, (jessica84 princess) and all your good advice! I hope your recovery is fast and as painless as possible!


Thanks I miss y'all too!


----------

